# الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد



## thelife.pro (29 مارس 2007)

تحية وبعد 
الى كل الاخوة المسلمين الذين يعتقدون بانه بشر بمحم وليس بالمسيح عن طيق الشابه بين موسى ومحمد 
فانا هنا اعرض اوجه التشبه الاقرب للعقل وللتفكير بين موسى والسيد المسيح 

اولا نمهد بانه هناك حقا مغايره بين موسى النبى كليم الله والسيح له المجد وذلك ان المسيح يغاير الاول فيما لايتفق فيه مع جميع بنى البشر لا للمغايره بين الشخصين بذاتها بل للمغايره بين المسيح وسائر الجنس البشرى وذلك من زاويه ان المسيح له طبيعتان غير منفصلتان او ممتزجتان احدها اللاهوت الواحد الوحيد دلاله الله القيوم والاخرى الناسوتيه التى خلص بها الانسان . وذلك يعنى ان كل مغايره بين المسيح وجنس البشر تغاير فيه له كل المجد مع موسى كليم الله ولكن دون ذلك وجه الشبه بين احد ما وموسى ما انطبقت سوى فى شخص المسيح الناسوتى . فلو قلنا مثلا ان موسى تزوج فلا نستطيع ان نجعل زواجه وجه مغايرة بينه وبين المسيح ذلك داعيه نقاء اللاهوت الذى هو اوجب من كل شىء فضلا عن رفعته عن التناسل وبالاولى التزاوج الذى لم يقل به غير المشركون فهذا الوجه من المغايره لزوم الطبيعه اللاهوتيه والتى تيزه عن سائر البشر وليس عن موسى النبى فقط . وهكذا عليك ان تقيس كل وجه مغايرة فلا يتبقى شىء من المغايرة بين المسيح وموسى سوى ما يتعارض مع لاهوته . اما ثانيا وهو اوجه الشبه بين موسى كليم الله ويسوع المسيح والتى يغاير فيها كلاهما محمد نبى الاسلام وقد جمعنا لك فيها ثلاثون وجه بعد ان غربلناها من الاطاله وما يمتزج بطقوس العباده وما يستلزم الاشاره الى مراجع بخلاف الكتاب المقدس بحسب ما طلبت فقد نحينا التقليد المقدس كشاهد اساسى على اوجه شبه اخرى كثيرة . وهى كالاتى :::-- 1- اتى موسى واليهود تحت حكم المصريين ، واتى المسيح واليهود تحت حكم الرومان - اما محمد رسول الاسلام لم يكن العرب تحت حكم احد . 2- جنسيه موسى هى اليهوديه ، والمسيح كذلك - اما محمد رسول الاسلام من العرب . وما يقال من اخوة العرب لليهود لا اساس له من الصحه من وقت موسى النبى وحتى الان العرب على عداء دائم مع اليهود والقول بغير ذلك كذبه كبرى يتذكرها فقهاء الاسلام المعتنون بتحقيق هذه النبوة فقط فى حق محمد نبى الاسلام . دون ذلك لن تجد كاتب عربى او يهودى يشير الى تلك الاخوة المزعومه . 3-موسى اراد حاكم مصر قتله ، والمسيح اراد هيردوس قتله وكلاهما وقت ان كانا طفلين دون سنتين - محمد رسول الاسلام لم يحدث عه هذا . 4- دخل موسى على فرعون صر وابطل سحر سحرته ، السيح عندا دخل مصر انكفأت اوثانها - اما محمد رسول الاسلا م خضع للسحر وتقولون ان يهوديه سحرته . 5- نادى موسى بكفارة خروف الفصح كمبداء شريعه اليهود الساريه حتى اليوم ، المسيح نادى بنفسه خروف للفصح الاكمل - اما محمد رسول الاسلام لم ينادى بعقيده الكفاره وقرر بكفارة الاعمال الصالحه فقط ونادى بميزان السيئات والحسنات فى اليوم الاخير كعقيده البوذيين والهنود الحمر . 6- موسى ترك بيت الملك فرعون ، المسيح ترك بيته فى السماء عرش الاب وترك بيت لحم فى الارض ولم يعد اى منهما اليه - اما محمد رسول الاسلام لم يترك بيته وحتى لم هاجر البيت الكبير عاده غازيا . 7- موسى والمسيح كلاهما لقيا صعوبات من ذويهم ولم يسندهما اهلهما -اما محمد رسول الاسلام كانت عائلته تسشنده وخاصه عه الذى كان له نعم النصير وكانت قريش تخشى الاقتراب من محمد رسول الاسلام بسبب عصبيته وبطش اهليته . 8- موسى كان حليما ( عدد 12 : 13 ) ، المسيح كذلك ( مت 11 : 29 ) - اما محمد رسول الاسلام كان رجل حروب حتى ان ديدات نفسه يقرر ذلك له عند محاولته تحقيق نبوة وردت فى سفر المزامير . 9- موسى صعد للجبل ونزل وجهه يلمع ( خروج 32 : 29 ) ، والمسيح كذلك ( مت 17 : 10 ) - ولم يحدث هذا مع محمد رسول الاسلام . 10 - موسى صنع المعجزات ، وكذا المسيح - اما محمد رسول الاسلام قررصراحه انه لم ياتى بايه معجزة مرتين بالقران وان كان بعض الكتاب والشراح ينسبون اليه بعض المعجزات ولكن لم يثبت صدق ذلك بخلاف ان القران ذاته يكذب هذا وكثرة من شراح الاسلام يقولون ان الدعوى بان محمد رسول الاسلام صنع معجزة كان تأليف لنسب كرامات لرسولهم هذا بالاضافه الى مراجعة تلك الامور المنسوب صدورها اليه خارجه على نمط المعجزات المنسوبه لجميع الانبياء ولولا ان المقا لايسمح لافضنا ذلك تاكيدا على هذه النقطه الحيويه ونحن مستعدون لذلك ان رغب احد . 11- موسى والمسيح صاما اربعين يوما قبل خدمتهما - محمد رسول الاسلام لم يفعل . 12- اطعم موسى اليهود المن فى البريه ، المسيح اطعم خمسه الاف شخص من خمس خبزات وسمكتين فى القفر - اما محمد رسول الاسلام تسبب فى مجاعه انصاره ابان الهجرة . 13- موسى والمسيح كلاهما شفيعا ووسيطا للناس امام الله - اما جهور الاسلام يعتبرون ان القائل بان محمد رسول الاسلام شفيع زنديق . 14 - موسى تعلم حكمه المصريين ، المسيح كانت لديه حكمه علم بها شيوخ اليهود وهو صبى - اما محمد رسول الاسلام كان بحسب الاسلاميين اميا لايعرف القراءة او الكتابه وان كان بعضهم قال انه كان يعرف الاولى ويجهل الاخيره . 15 - موسى لم ينسخ شريعه من سبقوه والتى كان اول من يدونها بكل اجلال لغيره ممن سبقوه ، المسيح كذلك - اما محمد رسول الاسلام نسخ شرائع السابقين فى صغائر التشريع قبل كبيرها فغير اتجاه الصلاه وطريقه جمع الناس للصلاه وغيرها . 16- موسى لم يجمع اكثر من زوجه ( فى ان واحد ) ، المسيح كانت عروسه الكنيسه ( جماعه المؤمنين ) - اما محمد رسول الاسلام فكان يبيح لاربع زوجات لاتباعه اما هو شخصيا كان له استثناء اذ حق له فى وقت الجمع بين اكثر من اربعه بخلاف اللاتى يهبن انفسهن والسرارى والتى ملكت ايمانه . 17- موسى والمسيح كلاهما لم يسنا فريضه الجهاد او الحج كاركان اساسيه فى الايمان - بخلاف محمد رسول الاسلام. 18- موسى والمسيح كلاهما ذهبا مصر وسيناء -اما محمد رسول الاسلام لم يفعل . 19- موسى كان راعيا والمسيح دعى نفسه راعيا والكتاب دعاه راعيا -اما محمد رسول الاسلام كان تاجرا . 20 - الوحى الذى اتى به موسى والمسيح كان مجملا - اما محمد رسول الاسلام كان مفرقا . 21- موسى والمسيح ليس لهما جسد بقبر معلوم -اما محمد رسول الاسلام قبره يتبرك به ملايين المسلمين كل عام . 22- موسى والمسيح كلاهما تحقق موته على جبل وبحسب الرؤيه الاسلاميه كلاهما كانت اخر لحظاته المعلومة على الارض على جبل -اما محمد رسول الاسلام مات على فراشه . 23- كلا من شريعه موسى والمسيح كان التسبيح والترتيل من اساسيات العباده فيها - اما محمد رسول الاسلام منع ذلك . 24- كلا من موسى والمسيح انطبق عليه الوحى فما لفم بعكس محمد رسول الاسلام. 25- كلا من موسى والمسيح بحثا فى رسالتهما عن غايه ساميه نبيله الاول كانت غايته ارض كنعان والمسيح كان غايته تمام الفداء الالهى للبشر - ولكن ما السمو فى توسيع الدين الاسلامى كما اتبع محمد رسول الاسلام بكل الطرق الممكنه حتى انه ارسل للملوك اسلموا تسلموا او الجزيه فما هى الغايه من تلك الدعوة القائمه على الاختيارات التى تلغى حريه الاختيار والارادات الحره . الاسلام - القتل - الجزيه .... ايستطيع مسلم مجاهد ان يذهب بتلك الرساله الان فى القرن الواحد والعشرين لاحد الدول الكافره الاوربيه او الامريكيه ليخيرها بين تلك وتلك . 26- موسى عمد شعبه فى البحر بطريق غير مباشره اى بعبورهم فيه والمسيح عمدهم بطريق غير مباشره بواسطه تلاميذه - اما محمد رسول الاسلام لم يعمد وقال فى ذلك ان صبغه الله افضل . 27- موسى والمسيح لم يتركا تركه تورث -اما محمد رسول الاسلام ترك حدائق وبلاد كامله ورثت . 28- موسىوالمسيح كانا يتكلما بلغتين احدهما العبريه واللغه الثانيه لغه اكبر دوله تحكم العالم فكان موسى يتكلم الفرعونيه وكان المسيح يتحدث اليونانيه - اما محمد رسول الاسلام . 29- كلاهما موسى والمسيح اطاعهما البحر - اما محمد رسول الاسلام كان البحر يبعد عنه مئات الاميال . 30- كلاهما تذمر عليهم اتباعهم وشكوا بقدراتهم - وما كان يقدر اتباع محمد رسول الاسلام ان يفعلوا ذلك والا قتلوا لحكم المرتد . ++++ اذا ايها العزيز باسم والاعزاء جميعا هناك اوجه شبه بين موسى كليم الله ويسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى اختلف محمد رسول الاسلام فيها عنهما

وشكرا لقراءتكم


----------



## pariah12 (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

جميل...


----------



## Massari (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

شكرا


----------



## thelife.pro (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

شكرا لمروركم 
بتمنى تكونوا قرأتوا الموضوع


----------



## abdoujoe (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
شكرا عالموضوع وكلشي يللي بدي قولو قلتو ""الرجاء الاجابة"" 
وانتو ما بدكن تعترفو بنبي قال ربي الله وحده لا شريك له


----------



## abdoujoe (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
شكرا عالموضوع وكلشي يللي بدي قولو قلتو ""الرجاء الاجابة"" 
وانتو ما بدكن تعترفو بنبي قال ربي الله وحده لا شريك له لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## thelife.pro (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

ومين قال غير هل الحكي 
لا اله الا الله 

لكن  انتم لا تريدون ان تقتنعوا بما نقوله لكم 

سلااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## طريق الخلاص (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*



thelife.pro قال:


> ومين قال غير هل الحكي
> لا اله الا الله
> 
> لكن  انتم لا تريدون ان تقتنعوا بما نقوله لكم
> ...





سلام المسيح للأخ الرائع the life.pro

أن ما طرحته مذهل شكرا لك و أنا أؤيدك في كل ما قلته 
سيأتي يوم و تنكشف الغمامة عن عيونهم فما من مستور إلا سينكشف

المدعون كثيرون و لكن المختارون قليلون

طوبى لكم إذا اضهدوكم من أجل اسمي


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

اسمع ليس لدي الوقت لأسمع كل كلامك 
أنا أعرف أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر في الإنجيل 
فإن كان لا فأنا متأكد أن الإنجيل...خصوصا وأن هناك 4 بعهودها القديمة و الجديدة
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*



anass__357 قال:


> اسمع ليس لدي الوقت لأسمع كل كلامك
> أنا أعرف أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر في الإنجيل
> فإن كان لا فأنا متأكد أن الإنجيل...خصوصا وأن هناك 4 بعهودها القديمة و الجديدة
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


 
كيف تعرف و انت ليس لديك وقت للسمع او للقراءة؟
أين هو دليلك على ذكر محمد بالانجيل؟


----------



## alkobtan (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد 

حلو الموضوع وسوف القوم بسرد الادلة من حارس العقيدة حسب ما تزعم ان الانجيل لم يدعوا بانه بشر بمحمد
اليك الادلة
اريد ان ترد علي المشاركات



*ممتاز يعنى حضرتك معترف انك هتنقل من مواقع محمدية, فماذا نريد اكثر من اعتراف الجانى بخطئه؟
بالتوفيق

Christian Knight*


----------



## Basilius (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

*مش عارف انا المسلمين دايما بيمسكوا في المواضيع الفرعية الصغيرة و يتركوا المواضيع التي تم النقاش فيها 

وطلبت من صاحب الموضوع اغلاقة و لكنة تجاهل كلامي 

استاذ القبطان كل شبهاتك الواهية العقيمة هذة تمت مناقشتها مئات المرات في المنتدى 
ومش هنعيد و نزيد 
وادي واحد من اكبر المواضيع التي تم مناقشة تلك الشبهات الغبية العقيمة فية 
و كعادتك و عادة اخوتك المسلمين النسخ و اللصق فقط بلا قدرة على المناقشة *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14670


----------



## alkobtan (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

مش عارف انا المسلمين دايما بيمسكوا في المواضيع الفرعية الصغيرة و يتركوا المواضيع التي تم النقاش فيها 

وطلبت من صاحب الموضوع اغلاقة و لكنة تجاهل كلامي 

استاذ القبطان كل شبهاتك الواهية العقيمة هذة تمت مناقشتها مئات المرات في المنتدى 
ومش هنعيد و نزيد 
وادي واحد من اكبر المواضيع التي تم مناقشة تلك الشبهات الغبية العقيمة فية 
و كعادتك و عادة اخوتك المسلمين النسخ و اللصق فقط بلا قدرة على المناقشة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14670 
عزيزي ان اليس هذ بالكلام الفرعي انتم ما تتجهون للفرعوع مثل موضوع الديك طرقتم مجال الحوار واصبح الديك هو سبب فساد العقيدة وطرقتم مجمل الايات في موضوع الملكة بلقيس واصبح المشكلة امها جنية ولا لا
حوال تناقش بموضوعية  وانا بنناقش هذه المسالة حل كل هذه الادلة في تبشير بنحمد قد تم محاورتها بل جزء منها وان عرضتها مجملة في  هذ الموضوع
ولم اعلم انها نقشت من قبل لو كانت نقشت من قبل لكنت من اوئل المشاركين فيها وفي الحوار ولكن انتم تختارون الائالة التي تجدون عندكم ايحابة وفي هذ القسم نزلت عشر مواضيع وليس لا سابق حوار فيهال ولم اراهل ولا ارها حتي في المواضيع التي تقولون انكم رديتم عليها في الشبهات فين هذه المواضع سؤال استفهام؟؟؟
القبطان


----------



## Basilius (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

*اظن ان حضرتك بتفهم عربي 
انا كلامي كان واضح جدا 
تلك الشبهات العقيمة نوقشت باستفاضة و لم يستطع المسلمين سوى النسخ و اللصق فقط بدون مناقشة 
والموضوع خير دليل على كلامي 
الموضوع موجود 
وكل المداخلات موجودة و لم نلقى رد واحد بعدما جاوبنا على كل هذة الشبهات الواهية بل تعمد المسلمون في الاعادة فقط *


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

*هل تنبّأ الكتاب المقدّس
عن نبيّ آخر يأتي بعد المسيح؟
بقلم: القس عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير

مقـدمة​تكرّر كثيرًا في الأيام الأخيرة في الأفلام والمسلسلات الدينيّة استخدام آيات من الكتاب المقدّس بعهديه القديم والجديد على أنها نبوات تدلّ على نبوّة نبي يأتي بعد المسيح! وتزعم أنَّ هذه النبوات يعرفها الرهبان والقسوس كما يعرفون أبناءهم وأنَّهم يخفونها ويكتمون الحق ابتغاء لمكاسب دنيويّة وقتيّة زانلة!! وتُصوّر هذه الأفلام والمسلسلات الكثير من الرهبان والقسوس وهم يهرولون مسرعين في تلبية دعوة هذا الداعي، الذي يجدونه مكتوبـًا عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل!!
ولكن ما جاء في هذه الأفلام والمسلسلات لم يأت من فراغ فأن هناك عشرات بلّ مئات المجلّدات والكتب، القديمة والحديثة، والعشرات من المواقع على الإنترنت، التي كتبت ولا تزال تكتب في هذا الموضوع وتشير إلى عشراث الآيات والنصوص من الكتاب المقدّس بعهديه، القديم والجديد، على أنّها نبوات عن نبي يأتي بعد المسيح، وتفسّرها بمفهوم يختلف عن مفهوم الكتاب المقدس وتستنطقها بما ليس فيها وتطلب منها أن تقول ما لا تعلم عنه شيئًا!! بل وتحذف منها بعض كلمات جوهريّة و تُضيف إليها كلمات وعبارات غير موجودة فيها!! و تأخذها بالشبهات!! سواء من جهة الأسماء أو الصفات أو من جهه المواقع الجغرافية!!
كما لا يتفق تفسيرها مع منطق الكتاب المقدّس ولا مع مضمونه ومحتواه وجوهره، بلّ ويتجاهل حقيقة هامّة وهي أنَّ نفس الكتاب المقدس تنبّأ، في أكثر من 400 نبوة، عن كل دقائق وتفصيلات حياة الرب يسوع المسيح بصورة واضحة لا لبس فيها ولا غموض، حدّد فيها الأم التي سيولد منها والمكان الذي سيولد فيه والمناطق التي سيُكرز فيها والأعمال التي سيعملها...ألخ، بلّ وتنبّأ بأكثر من 35 نبوّة، واضحة وصريحة، تمّت بالحرف الواحد، وبصورة تفصيلية دقيقة، في يوم واحد من حياة المسيح على الأرض، هو يوم محاكمته وصلبه!!
هذه النبوات فهمها اليهوديّ صاحب العهد القديم وشرحها المسيح لتلاميذه،
ــــــــــ






- 6 -
وشرحوها هم بدورهم للعالم أجمع ودوّنوها في العهد الجديد. في حين أنَّ هؤلاء الذين أخرجوا آيات ونصوص من الكتاب المقدّس، وحاولوا تفسيرها على هواهم، وبما يتناسب مع أفكارهم، وراحوا يقتطفون كلمة من هنا وعبارة من هناك، ومن عبارات من عندهم ويحذفون كلمات لا تناسب فكرهم، لم يستطيعوا أنْ يدلّونا على آية واحدة صريحة تدلّ دلالة واضحة وصريحة ومباشرة على صدق تأويلاتهم، مثلما جاء في النبوات التي تنبأت عن كلّ تفاصيل حياة المسيح.
وفي هذا الكتاب نقدّم دراسة علميّة لاهوتيّة منطقيّة نوضّح فيها حقيقة إيماننا ونردّ على تساؤلات أولاد الكنيسة التي تنهال علينا لمعرفة حقيقة هذه الآيات المذكورة وصحة تفسيرها وتأويلها الصحيح، مستعينين ومسترشدين بما سبق أنْ شرحه الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه لهذه النبوّات، وما سجّله تلاميذه بالروح القدس واضعين في الاعتبار، أيضًا، فهم اليهود، خاصّة في الفترة السابقة والتالية مباشرة لتجسّد الرب يسوع المسيح، لهذه النبوّات. وموضّحين موقف كنيستنا المبني على صخرة الإيمان الذي علّمه لنا الرب يسوع المسيح الذي قال " على هذه الصضرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ".
كما نؤكّد أنّنا لا نقصد الإساءة إلى عقيدة ما أو إلى أشخاص بعينهم وإنّما فقط نشرح آيات الكتاب المقدّس الذي هو كتابنا نحن بمبدأ "وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِن كُنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ" (النحل43). باعتبارنا أهل الذكر الذي يجب الرجوع إلينا فيما يختص بآيات كتابنا المقدّس، وأيضا" مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ" (1بطرس3/15).

عيد الميلاد المجيد
29كيهك سنة 1720 ش .
7و8يناير سنة 2004.
القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير



الفصل الأول‏
هل تنبأ الكتاب المقدس‏
عن نبي يأتى بعد المسيح؟​
زعم البعض أنَّ هناك نبوّات كثيرة تنبّأ بها الكتاب المقدّس بعهديه، القديم والجديد، عن نبي المسلمين، بلّ وحاولوا تصوير أنَّ جوهر رسالة المسيح هي البشارة بمجيئه!! وكتبوا في ذلك عشرات بل مئات المجلدات والكتب والمقالات عبر مئات السنين، وكلها تكرّر نفسها وتقتبس من بعضها البعض نفس النصوص ونفس الإدعاءات. كما وضعوها على لسان أبطال المسلسلات التلفزيونية حتى يحفظها ويردّدها العامّة من الناس. والأمر الغريب في ذلك أنهم يستشهدون بآيات الكتاب المقدّس ويحاولون تفسير كل كلمة فيها، بلّ وفي أحيان كثيرة يرجعون إلى لغات الكتاب المقدّس الأصلية، العبرانيّة واليونانيّة، لا ليستشهدوا بمعناها ومغزاها اللغويّ،  بل يؤوّلونها ويفسّرونها حسب ظاهرها، بما يخدم أغراضهم، وليس بحسب جوهرها ومعناها الحقيقي!! في الوقت الذي يدّعون فيه أنَّ الكتاب المقدس، هو كتاب محرّف ولا يجوز الاعتماد عليه، كما يقولون أيضًا أنَّه نُسخ وأُلْغي بما جاء بعده!! بل ويرفضون بصورة مطلقة أنْ يضعوه مع كتابهم في مجلد واحد.

وعندما نسألهم لماذا تستشهدون بنصوص كتاب لا تؤمنون به وتدّعون أنّه مُحَرّف ومنسوخ؟! تكون الإجابة هي: أنه ما يزال يحتوي في داخله على بعض الحق برغم ما وقع به من تحريف!! قال أحدهم " ليس ثمّة من يقول بأن جميع ما في الأديان السابقة مُحَرّف، بلّ أن من المتفق عليه بين المسلمين وقوع التحريف في بعضها وليس في كلها. لذلك فأن ما صدقته النصوص الشرعية الإسلامية – قرآنا وسنة - مما في الكتب السابقة محكوم بالصحة وعدم تطرق التحريف إليه ". فهم

ــــــــــ





- 8 -



يبدؤون في قراءة الكتاب المقدس بفرضية مُسلّم بها بالنسبة لهم، وهى إذا أتفق الكتاب المقدّس مع الفكر الإسلامي في شيء ما يكون صحيحًا في هذا الشئ فقط وإذا تعارض معه في ‏شيء آخر يكون محرفـًا!! أي أنه يكون محرفـًا عندما لا تتفق آياته معهم!! وتكون بعض آياته على حق عندما يتصورون أو يرون الآيات تتفق مع ما يقولون!!.‏

بل ويتعاملون بنفس الطريقة مع الآيات القرآنية الخاصة بالتوراة والإنجيل، فعندما تكون الآية في صالح ‏التوراة والإنجيل يقال أنهما حُرفا بعد ذلك وعند يقول القرآن " الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ " (الأعراف:157). ببحثون فيه عمّا يتصوّرون أنَّه أيات صحيحة لم تُحرّف بعد!! ولكنا نقول لهم إذا كان القرآن يقول " وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِندَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُوْلَـئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ. إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء "(المائدة:42،43)، وأيضًا " وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ "(المائدة46). فهذا يؤكّد صحّة كلّ ما جاء في التوراة والإنجيل اللذين كانا موجودين أيّام نبي المسلمين لسبب بسيط جدًا وهو أننا نملك مخطوطات للتوراة ترجع لما قبل المسيح بـ 200 سنة ولما قبل نبي المسلمين بأكثر من 800 سنة، كما نملك مخطوطات لأجزاء من العهد الجديد ونسخ كاملة من الأناجيل ترجع لما بين سنة 68م و 250م ومخطوطات كاملة لكل العهد الجديد ترجع لسنة 325م وترجع لما قبل الإسلام بأكثر من 300 سنة!! وكلّها مطابقة تمامًا لما ‏معنا الآن لأنَّه مترجم عنها. ومن ثمَّ عليهم أن يقبلوا كلّ ما جاء فيهما بمنطقهما وفكرهما ومنهجهما في تطبيق ما جاء بهما من نبوّات أو يرفضونهما بكلّ ما ‏جاء فيهما. لا مفرّ من ذلك ولا يمكن أنْ نعتبر أنَّ أجزاء منهما صحيحة وأخرى محرّفة!!

ــــــــــ









- 9 -



وعلي الرغم من اعتقاد بعضهم أنَّ الكتاب المقدّس نُسخ وأُلغي، إلا أنَّه لا مانع لديهم من الاستشهاد بآياته ما دام في ذلك مصلحة، بمبدأ الغاية تبرّر الوسيلة، والضرورات تبيح المحظورات!!

وكذلك نري في أسلوب مناقشاتهم وحواراتهم في هذا الموضوع أنَّهم يتجاهلون حقائق جوهريّة مثل: عقيدة التجسّد في المسيحيّة وعقيدة المسيح في الإسلام، والمفهوم اليهودى لهذه النبوّات.



1- عقيدة التجسّد في المسيحيّة: بالرغم من الإيمان بلاهوت المسيح كابن الله كلمة الله الذي من ذات الله والواحد مع الآب في الذات الإلهية لله الواحد، فقد تجسّد، وأتخذ صورة ‏الإنسانية الكاملة " وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا‏ "(يوحنا1/14). " ‏الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اَللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ.‏لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ اَلنَّاسِ.‏ وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي اَلْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى اَلْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ اَلصَّلِيبِ." (فيليبي2/6-8‏) . ولأنه أتّخذ الإنسانيّة الكاملة فقد كان كما يقول الكناب " مُجَرَّبٌ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِثْلُنَا، بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ " (عبرانيين4/15). أي أنَّ المسيح هو ابن الله وكلمته وصوره جوهره ولكنه تجسّد وصار بشرًا، " ابن الإنسان "، صار إنسانـًا وقال عن نفسه لليهود " وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ " (يوحنا8/40). وكإنسان مُسح كاهنًا وملكًا ونبيًا بالروح القدس كقول القدّيس بطرس بالروح " يَسُوعُ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ كَيْفَ مَسَحَهُ اللهُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالْقُوَّةِ ‏الَّذِي جَالَ يَصْنَعُ خَيْراً وَيَشْفِي جَمِيعَ الْمُتَسَلِّطِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ لأَنَّ اللهَ ‏كَانَ مَعَهُ " (أعمال الرسل10/38). ومارس عمل النبوة ودعي بالنبي " فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ: هَذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ "‏ (متّي21/11)، وبعد معجزة إقامة ابن أرملة نايين قالوا " قَدْ قَامَ فِينَا نَبِيٌّ عَظِيمٌ وَاِفْتَقَدَ اَللهُ شَعْبَهُ ‏" (لوقا7/16). وقالت له المرأة السامريّة " يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ!‏ " (يوحنا4/19) وبعد معجزة إشباع الجموع بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين " إِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ اَلنَّبِيُّ الآتِي إِلَى اَلْعَالَمِ "(يوحنا6/14)، وقال

ــــــــــ







- 10 -



عنه المولود أعمي الذي فتح المسيح عينيه " إنَّه نَبيّ‏ " (يوحنا9/17). بل وقال عنه تلاميذه " ‏ ِيَسُوعَ اَلنَّاصِرِيِّ اَلَّذِي كَانَ إِنْسَاناً نَبِيّاً مُقْتَدِراً فِي اَلْفِعْلِ وَاَلْقَوْلِ أَمَامَ اَللهِ وَجَمِيعِ اَلشَّعْبِ " (لوقا24/19).

فقد كان المسيح ابن الله وكلمة الله وصورة جوهره، بلاهوته، كما كان إنسانًا بتجسّده، وصار كاهنًا وملكًا ونبيًا بمسحه بالروح القدس. وعندما تنبأ أنبياء العهد القديم عنه تنبئوا عنه باعتباره ابن داود ووارث عرشه والذي سيولد كإنسان من‏ اليهود ومن بيت لحم مدينة داود، وكالملك الذي سيدخل أورشليم راكبًا على أتان وجحش ابن أتان، والكاهن الذي جاء على رتبة ملكي صادق، وفي نفس الوقت تنبئوا عنه كالإله القدير الأزليّ الجالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي.



‏2- عقيدة المسيح فى الإسلام: لا يؤمن المسلمون أساسًا بلاهوت المسيح، وبالرغم من أنَّه موصوف في القرآن بكلمة الله وروح منه(1)، وأنه عِلْم ليوم الساعة(2)، وأنّه كان يخلق ويعلم الغيب ويشفي المرضى ويقيم الموتى ويطهر البرص(3)، وأنه أنزل على تلاميذه مائدة من السماء(4)، وأنه كان معجزة في ميلاده وفي حياته وأعماله(5)، وفي رفعه إلى السماء(6)، هذا فضلاً عن عدم مس الشيطان له (7)...إلخ إلا أن الاعتقاد الإسلامي الأساسي في المسيح هو أنَّه بشر ونبيّ وعبد لله وأنَّه ‏مثل آدم خُلق من تراب. ‏



‏3- كما يجب أن لا نتجاهل التفسر اليهودي لنبوات العهد القديم فهو كتابهم‏ ولهم قواعدهم في تفسيره وفهمه، مع مراعاة التفسير الصحيح لهذه النبوّات كما شرحها وفسّرها الرب ‏يسوع المسيح نفسه، سواء لليهود، في عصره، أو لتلاميذه، وكما فسّرها وشرحها تلاميذه، بالروح القدس، لمستمعيهم الذين كانوا أولاً من اليهود، ثمّ من اليهود والأمم.‏

‏وقد آمن اليهود عبر تاريخهم وعصورهم بمجيء المسيح(8) نسل إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وكوكب يعقوب والقضيب الذي من سبط يهوذا (تكوين49/10) وابن داود الذي سيجلس على كرسيه ‏(أشعيا9/6و7)، كما تكلمت كتبهم التي كُتبت فى فترة ما بين ‏العهدين كثيرًا عنه كالملك الذي يفوق البشر والذي سيقود إسرائيل للسيادة على العالم، ومن ثمّ فقد كان اليهود ‏في وقت ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح يتوقّعون مجيئه بناء على نبوة دانيال النبي الثي حسبت زمن  مجيئه من إعادة ثجديد وبناء أورشليم سنة 457 ق م حتى ظهوره سنة 26م، وكذلك نبوة يعقوب عنه كالقضيب الذي يأتي من سبط يهوذا في أعقاب زوال الحكم من يهوذا مباشرة. ولذلك يقول الإنجيل أنه لما دخلث العذراء ويوسف النجار بالطفل يسوع لختانه في الهيكل في اليوم الثامن لولادته وقفت حنة النبية " تُسَبِّحُ اَلرَّبَّ وَتَكَلَّمَتْ عَنْهُ مَعَ جَمِيعِ اَلْمُنْتَظِرِينَ فِدَاءً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ "(لوقا2/38). وقال كثير من العلماء ‏اليهود والربّيين في العصور الوسطى والحالية أنَّ الزمن الذي كان يجب أنْ يأتي فيه المسيح المنتظر هو القرن الأوّل الميلادى!!‏ 

وعندما يناقش هؤلاء النبوّات الخاصّة بالمسيح كنبي وكإنسان يتجاهلون الإيمان الإسلاميّ باعتباره نبي من البشر، والإيمان المسيحيّ بتجسّده وصيروته إنسانـًا ونبيًّـا، ويتكلّمون فقط عن الإيمان المسيحيّ بلاهوته!! لكي ينسبوا ما يختصّ به من نبوات لنبي المسلمين!! كما يتجاهل هؤلاء أو يجهلون الفكر اليهودي وتفسيره لهذه النبوات في معظم كتب تراثهم وعبر كل عصورهم!! وكذلك تفسير الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه لها!! في حين أن المنطق والعقل والدراسة العلمية والبحث العلمي النزيه يتطلب مراعاة كل هذه الحقائق.

والسؤال الآن؛ هل ما يدّعيه ويزعمه هؤلاء صحيح ؟ وهل يصلح مثل هؤلاء الذين حكموا على الكتاب المقدس بأنَّه مُحَرّف وقضوا بنسخه وإلغائه، لتفسير آياته ونبواته وإخراج ما يزعمون أنه الصحيح منه؟!! وهل يتفق تفسيرهم للآيات التي استخرجوها مع قواعد التفسير الصحيح وقواعد المنطق والعقل والبحث العلميّ النزيه؟!!

والإجابة: يقول الواقع " لا " لأنَّهم تعاملوا مع النصوص بمنطق الغاية تبرّر الوسيلة والضرورات تبيح المحظورات!! وحاولوا تصوير بعض آيات الكتاب

ــــــــــ









- 13 -



المقدّس ونبواته على أنَّها نبوّات عن " نبيّ آخر " يأتي بعد المسيح، وهذه الغاية أو الضرورة! وكانت ‏الوسيلة هي إخراج هذه الآيات والنبوّات من سياق الكلام وبعيدًا عن القرينة وعزلها عمّا بعدها وما قبلها وإبعادها عن مضمونها الأصلي واقتطاعها من النصّ، أي أخذ جزء من الآية وترك بقيّة أجزائها، كما أخذوا بالتشابه اللفظي الذي لا صلة له بالمعنى علي الإطلاق. بل واستنطقوا بعض جهلاء المسيحيّة وبعض المرتدّين عنها بما لا يفهمون فيه!!



4- تطبيق المسيح وتلاميذه لهذه النبوّات: وهنا حقيقة هامّة وجوهريّة وهي أنَّ الربّ يسوع المسيح نفسه وتلاميذه من بعده أكّدوا على حقيقة أنَّ جميع النبوّات التي وردت في العهد القديم ( التوراة ) عن النسل الآتي بكل أوصافه كنسل إبراهيم الذي تتبارك به جميع الأمم والشعوب والألسنة أو كمشتهى الأجيال أو كالنبيّ الذي سيكون مثل موسي أو المسيح الذي سيأتي من نسل داود والذي سيُولَد من عذراء في بيت لحم أو الذي سيأتي بالبر الأبديّ ويكون ختام النبوّة والذي يأتي بإعلان الله النهائيّ للبشريّة... إلخ قد تمّت جميعها فيه.‏

وقد استشهد بها لليهود وشرحها لتلاميذه الذين فسّروها هم أيضًا لليهود ولكل‏ البشريّة في العالم أجمع. كما كان دائمًا يُشير إلى ما جاء فيها وكان يستخدم تعبيرات " المكتوب " و " ليتمّ الكتاب " و " كما هو مكتوب " للتأكيد على أنَّ كلّ ما كان يفعله كان مكتوبًا سابقًا عنه، وعلى سبيل المثال يقول عمّا جاء فيها عن آلامه وموته وقيامته " كَيْفَ هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِ اِبْنِ اَلإِنْسَانِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً وَيُرْذَلَ " (مرقس9/12)‏

‏" وَأَخَذَ اَلاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَسَيَتِمُّ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ عَنِ ‏اِبْنِ اَلإِنْسَانِ " (لوقا18/31)، " لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا اَلْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ ‏اِنْقِضَاءٌ ‏" ‏(لوقا22/37)، " وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: هَكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ وَهَكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ " (لوقا24/46).‏

ــــــــــ

















- 14 -



وعن خيانة يهوذا له قال لتلاميذه، في ليلة العشاء الربّانيّ مشيرًا إلى نبوّة المزامير عنه " لَكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ اَلْكِتَابُ: اَلَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي اَلْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ" (يوحنا13/18)، وقال ليهوذا " إِنَّ اِبْنَ اَلإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ اَلرَّجُلِ اَلَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ اِبْنُ اَلإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ ‏اَلرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ  يُولَدْ!‏" (مرقس14/21)، وقال مخاطبا الآب " حِينَ كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فِي اَلْعَالَمِ كُنْتُ أَحْفَظُهُمْ فِي اِسْمِكَ. اَلَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي حَفِظْتُهُمْ وَلَمْ يَهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ ‏اِبْنُ اَلْهلاَكِ لِيَتِمَّ اَلْكِتَابُ " (يوحنا17/12).‏

وبعد قيامته من الأموات وقبل صعوده شرح وفسّر لتلاميذه كلّ ما يختصّ به من‏ في العهد القديم وقال لهم: " وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: هَذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَأَنَا بَعْدُ مَعَكُمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَتِمَّ جَمِيعُ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي ‏فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَزَامِيرِ، حِينَئِذٍ فَتَحَ ذِهْنَهُمْ لِيَفْهَمُوا الْكُتُبَ" (لوقا24/44، 45). " فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمَا لِبَعْضٍ: أَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُنَا مُلْتَهِباً فِينَا إِذْ كَانَ يُكَلِّمُنَا فِي اَلطَّرِيقِ وَيُوضِحُ لَنَا اَلْكُتُبَ‏" (لوقا24/32).



وبعد صعوده عوده إلى السموات وحلول الروح القدس أدرك التلاميذ والرسل فحوى هذه النبوّات ومغزاها " فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ تَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هَذَا فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ" (يوحنا2/22). وكانوا يشيرون إلي هذه النبوّات في مناسباتها في الإنجيل، مثل دخوله إلى أورشليم علي جحش " وَوَجَدَ يَسُوعُ جَحْشاً فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ " (يوحنا12/14) " وَهَذِهِ الأُمُورُ لَمْ يَفْهَمْهَا تلاَمِيذُهُ أَوَّلاً وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا تَمَجَّدَ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ تَذَكَّرُوا أَنَّ هَذِهِ كَانَتْ مَكْتُوبَةً ‏عَنْهُ وَأَنَّهُمْ صَنَعُوا هَذِهِ لَهُ " ‏(يوحنا12/16). وعن صلبه بين لصين " فَتَمَّ اَلْكِتَابُ اَلْقَائِلُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ " (مرقس15/28 وأشعيا53/12)،  وعن اقتسام ثيابه وإلقاء قرعة عليها " اِقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً. هَذَا  فَعَلَهُ اَلْعَسْكَرُ.‏" (يوحنا19/24 مع مزمور22/18)، وعن حفظ ‏عظامه وعدم كسرها " لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ اَلْكِتَابُ اَلْقَائِلُ: عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ " (يوحنا19/36 مع خروج12/46؛ مزمور34/20) » وعن طعن جنبه بالحربة " وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى اَلَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ " (يوحنا19/37 مع زكريا9/9). 

ــــــــــ











- 15 -



وكانت هذه النبوات مدخلهم الدائم لتقديم ‏البشارة بالخلاص لليهود والأمم والإعلان عن أنَّ يسوع الناصريّ هو المسيح المنتظر الذي تنبّأ عنه جميع الأنبياء في جميع هذه الكتب أو الأسفار المقدّسة. وفسّروا بالروح القدس ما علّمه لهم الرب من نبوّات كُتبت عنه. وكان القدّيس بولس " بِاشْتِدَادٍ يُفْحِمُ الْيَهُودَ جَهْراً مُبَيِّناً بِالْكُتُبِ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ‏الْمَسِيحُ " (أعمال الرسل18/28)، " فَدَخَلَ بُولُسُ إِلَيْهِمْ حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِ وَكَانَ يُحَاجُّهُمْ ثَلاَثَةَ سُبُوتٍ مِنَ ‏الْكُتُبِ " (أع17/2). ويقول الكتاب عن بعض هؤلاء " فَقَبِلُوا الْكَلِمَةَ بِكُلِّ نَشَاطٍ فَاحِصِينَ الْكُتُبَ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ: هَلْ هَذِهِ الأُمُورُ ‏هَكَذَا؟ ‏" (أع17/11). كما بدأ رسالته إلى رومية بحديثه عن إنجيل المسيح " ‏الَّذِي سَبَقَ فَوَعَدَ بِهِ بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ فِي اَلْكُتُبِ اَلْمُقَدَّسَةِ " (رومية1/2). أكّد بالروح أنَّ كل ما تمّ مع المسيح تمّ كما سبق أنْ تنبّأ عنه الأنبياء في الكتب " ‏فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ، ‏وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ " ‏(1كورونثوس15/3،4).‏

وعندما دون الإنجيليون الإنجيل بالروح القدس كانوا غالبًا ما يذكرون ما سبق أنْ تنبّأ به عنه جميع الأنبياء فقالوا عن صلبه بين لصين " وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ" (مرقس15/27)، وعن اقتسام الجنود لثيابه "اِقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً. هَذَا  فَعَلَهُ اَلْعَسْكَرُ"(يوحنا19/24)، وعن موته على الصليب " بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ اَلْكِتَابُ قَالَ: أَنَا عَطْشَانُ" (يوحنا19/28)، وعن حفظ عظامه سليمة بعد موته يقول " لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ اَلْكِتَابُ اَلْقَائِلُ: عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ"(يوحنا 19/36)‏‏. ومن أشهر العبارات التي استخدمها الإنجيل للقديس متّي عن ما تنبأ به الأنبياء عن الرب يسوع المسيح هي عبارة " وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ" فعن ميلاده من عذراء يقول " هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ، الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا‏" (متي1/22،23).

 ــــــــــ











- 16 -



وعن عودته من مصر يقول " لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي" (متي2/15)، وعن سكناه في الناصرة يقول " وَأَتَى وَسَكَنَ فِي مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا نَاصِرَةُ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ: إِنَّهُ سَيُدْعَى نَاصِرِيّاً" (متي2/23)، وعن شفانه للمرضى يقول " لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: هُوَ أَخَذَ أَسْقَامَنَا وَحَمَلَ أَمْرَاضَنَا" (متي8/17)، وعن وداعته يقول " لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ اَلنَّبِيِّ:‏ هُوَذَا فَتَايَ اَلَّذِي اِخْتَرْتُهُ حَبِيبِي اَلَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ اَلأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ " (متي12/17،18)، وعن حديثه بأمثال يقول " لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ: سَأَفْتَحُ بِأَمْثَالٍ فَمِي وَأَنْطِقُ بِمَكْتُومَاتٍ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ "(متي13/35) وعن دخوله أورشليم يقول " ‏فَكَانَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ:‏ قُولُوا لاِبْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ: هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِيكِ وَدِيعاً رَاكِباً عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَجَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ ‏" (متي21/4،5). وعن بيع يهوذا له بثلاثين من الفضة يقول " ‏حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ: وَأَخَذُوا الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ ثَمَنَ الْمُثَمَّنِ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُوهُ مِنْ بَنِي ‏إِسْرَائِيلَ" (متي27/9). وعن اقتسام ثيابه يقول " وَلَمَّا صَلَبُوهُ اِقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ مُقْتَرِعِينَ عَلَيْهَا لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ: اِقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى ‏لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً " ‏(متي27/35).‏

فقد كانت جميع نبوات العهد القديم عن المسيح المنتظر وتمّت جميعها في شخص وعمل الرب يسوع ‏المسيح تفصيلاً وبكلّ دقّة، ولم يتنبأ الكتاب مطلقـًا عن أي شخص آخر يأتي بعد المسيح. وقبل الدخول في هذه الدراسة نسأل الأسئلة التالية: ما هي هذه النبوات التي استشهد بها هؤلاء الكتّاب الذين قالوا أنَّها تتنبأ عن نبي آخر يأتي بعد المسيح؟ وكيف فسّروها؟ وهل تتضمن هذه النبوات، في محتواها وجوهرها، ما يفيد ‏الحديث عن نبي آخر يأتي بعد المسيح من خارج بني إسرائيل، سواء بلفظ " النبي الأمي " أي الذي لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة، أو " النبي الأممي " أى الذي من خارج بني إسرائيل؟.

ــــــــــ

*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

*‏‏الفصل الثاني
الموعد باسحق أم بإسماعيل ؟‏​
بعد أنْ زاغت البشريّة واتّجهت لعبادة الأصنام، سواء مع الله، أي أشركوا به، أو من دون الله، أي عبدوها كآلهة أو كما يقول الكتاب المقدّس " الَّذِينَ اسْتَبْدَلُوا حَقَّ اَلْلَّهِ بِالْكَذِبِ وَاتَّقَوْا وَعَبَدُوا اَلْمَخْلُوقَ دُونَ اَلْخَالِقِ اَلَّذِي هُوَ مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى اَلأَبَدِ " (رومية1/25).‏ كان الله قد رتب، بحسب مشورته الإلهيّة وعلمه السابق، أنْ يحفظ لنفسه شعبًا مختارًا يؤمن به ولا يحيد عن عبادته لكي يأتي منه، بحسب ما سبق أن عينت ورتبت مشورته الإلهيّة، نسل تتبارك به جمع القبائل والأمم والشعوب في وقت سبق أن عينه أسماه " ملء الزمان "(غلاطية4/4).



1- وعد الله لإبراهيم:

ومن ثم طلب الله من إبراهيم أبي الآباء أن يترك أرضه وعشيرته، في أور الكلدانيين فيما بين النهرين، ويذهب إلى أرض كنعان ليكوّن فيها أمّة ويأتي منه نسل تتبارك به جميع الأمم ويرد العالم إلى عبادة الله الحي ويعود به إلى الفردوس‏ الذي سبق أن خرج منه "‏ وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لأَبْرَامَ: اذْهَبْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ. فَأَجْعَلَكَ أُمَّةً عَظِيمَةً وَأُبَارِكَكَ وَأُعَظِّمَ اسْمَكَ وَتَكُونَ بَرَكَةً. وَأُبَارِكُ مُبَارِكِيكَ وَلاَعِنَكَ ‏أَلْعَنُهُ. وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ "‏ (تكوين12/1-3). فأتى وسكن في حاران، وفي سن الخامسة والسبعين خرج إبراهيم ومعه لوط ابن أخيه من حاران إلى أرض كنعان (أعمال الرسل7/1-4).



2- إبراهيم وأبنائه الثمانية وبركة اسحق:‏

وقد أنجب إبراهيم فما بعد ثمانية أبناء، حسب تسلسل مواليدهم، إسماعيل ابن هاجر الجارية المصرية، واسحق ابن زوجته سارة، وزمران ويقشان ومدان 

ــــــــــ







- 18 -



ومديان ويشباق وشوحا أبناء قطّورة (تكوين25/2) التي تزوجها بعد وفاة سارة. فهل كانت البركة الموعودة فى قوله لإبراهيم تَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ ستتحقق من خلال جميع هؤلاء، كأبناء إبراهيم، أم من خلال واحد منهم فقط؟. والإجابة هي من في خلال واحد منهم فقط. والسؤال من خلال من منهم ستكون هذه البركة؟ ويجبب الكتاب من خلال أبنه اسحق، وليس كل أبناء اسحق، بل من خلال ابنه يعقوب. وهذا ما أكده الكتاب حيث يقول " بِالإِيمَانِ تَغَرَّبَ فِي أَرْضِ الْمَوْعِدِ كَأَنَّهَا غَرِيبَةٌ، سَاكِناً فِي خِيَامٍ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ الْوَارِثَيْنِ مَعَهُ ‏لِهَذَا الْمَوْعِدِ عَيْنِهِ" (عبرانيين11/9). وجاء في القرآن أيضًا " وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَجْرَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " (العنكبوت27).‏

وقد ظهر الله لإبراهم في رؤيا، قبل أنْ يُولد إسماعيل واسحق، وقطع معه عهدًا على أساس أنَّ هذا الوعد مرتبط بالأرض، أرض كنعان، التي سيذهب إليها إبراهيم ونسله المقصود، والتي ستكون المقر والمصدر الذي سيخرج منه من سيأتي بالبركة. وأنه سيسبق دخوله أرض كنعان البقاء، بقاء هذا النسل، تحت نير العبودية في مصر مدة أربعمائة سنة يقول الكتاب " فَقَالَ ( الله ) لأَبْرَامَ: اعْلَمْ يَقِيناً أَنَّ نَسْلَكَ سَيَكُونُ غَرِيباً فِي أَرْضٍ لَيْسَتْ لَهُمْ وَيُسْتَعْبَدُونَ لَهُمْ ‏فَيُذِلُّونَهُمْ أَرْبَعَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ. ثُمَّ الأُمَّةُ الَّتِي يُسْتَعْبَدُونَ لَهَا أَنَا أَدِينُهَا.... وَفِي الْجِيلِ ‏الرَّابِعِ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى هَهُنَا لأَنَّ ذَنْبَ الأَمُورِيِّينَ لَيْسَ إِلَى الآنَ كَامِلاً..... فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ قَطَعَ ‏الرَّبُّ مَعَ أَبْرَامَ مِيثَاقاً قَائِلاً: لِنَسْلِكَ أُعْطِي هَذِهِ الأَرْضَ مِنْ نَهْرِ مِصْرَ إِلَى النَّهْرِ الْكَبِيرِ نَهْرِ ‏الْفُرَاتِ." (تكوين15/13-18).‏

وكان بقاء نسل إبراهيم في أرض كنعان مرتبطًا بمجيء من ستتبارك جميع الأمم بمجيئه وقد تحقق ‏ذلك في مجيء الرب يسوع المسيح الذي طرد اليهود من الأرض‏ بعد صعوده إلى السماء بحوالى 40 سنة.‏

 ــــــــــ















- 19 -



‏3- هل يستحيل على الله شىء؟‏

كان إبراهيم وزوجنه لا يُبنجبان عندما أعطاهما الله هذا الوعد، في أور الكلدانيّين، فانتظرا تحقيق هذا الوعد سنوات طويلة، ولأنَّ إرادة الله شاءت أنْ يحقق وعده لإبراهيم بمعجزة عجيبة وباهرة، فقد تأخّر هذا الوعد أكثر مما توقعا، ووصل سنّ سارة إلى حوالي سن الخامسة والسبعين وظلّت كما هي عاقر، فأشارت على إبراهيم أن يدخل بجاريتها المصرية هاجر، حسب العادات البشرية التي كانت مُتبعة في زمانها، ليُنْجِب منها ابنًا لأنَّها تصوّرت أنَّها لنْ تُنجب في شيخوختها طالما أنَّها لم تُنجب في شبابها " أَبَعْدَ فَنَائِي يَكُونُ لِي تَنَعُّمٌ وَسَيِّدِي قَدْ شَاخَ!‏ " (تكوين 18/12)، غير مدركه لوعد الله لإبراهيم. وسمع إبراهبم لكلامها!! فقد يتحقق وعد الله الذي وعد به!! فهل يعجز الله عن تحقيق وعوده حتى يتصوّر بشر ما أنَّه سينجح فيما تصور، الإنسان، أنَّ الله فشل فيه؟!!‏

فأنجب إبراهيم من هاجر اِبنًا دعاه إسماعيل (تكوين6/1-15). ولكنه لم يكن هو ابن الموعد والوعد الذي وعد الله به إبراهيم لأنَّ وقت ميلاده الذي كان مقررًا حسب مشورة الله الأزليّة وعلمه السابق لم يكنْ قد حان بعد. وكان إسماعيل ابن المشورة البشرية وليس ابن الموعد المقصود بحسب إرادة الله ومشورته وعلمه السابق، فلم يشر الله على إبراهيم أن يدخل على هاجر وإنما كانت هذه مشورة سارة والتي لم تكنْ بحسب إرادة الله ولا صلة لها بمواعيده!! سمع إبراهيم لسارة ولم ينتظر وعد الله الذي يحقق مواعيده بحسب إرادته الإلهية!! ولنا هنا سؤال جوهري وهو " هل كان الله عاجزًا عن تحقيق وعوده لإنسان حتى يتصوّر، الإنسان، أنَّه يحقق لله ما تصوّر أنْ عجز عنه؟!! وهل يزعم أحد أنَّه أدرك فكر الله أو طرقه أو أنه فهم ما يدور في مشورته الإهية، يقول الكتاب: ‏" يَا لَعُمْقِ غِنَى اللهِ وَحِكْمَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ! مَا أَبْعَدَ أَحْكَامَهُ عَنِ الْفَحْصِ وَطُرُقَهُ عَنِ الإِسْتِقْصَاءِ!‏ لأَنْ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ أَوْ مَنْ صَارَ لَهُ مُشِيراً؟ أَوْ مَنْ سَبَقَ فَأَعْطَاهُ فَيُكَافَأَ لأنَّ مِنْهُ وَبِهِ وَلَهُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ. لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ " (رومية11/33-36).

‏ ــــــــــ











- 20 -



كانت مشورة سارة، البشريّة، شيء وإرادة الله شيء آخر. كانت إرادة الله أنْ يُولد اِبن الموعد، الذي ستمتدّ في ذرّيته النبوّة ويأتي منه النسل الموعود الذي ستتبارك به جميع ‏البشريّة، ويأتي بمعجزة، فقد أراد الله أنْ تحبل به العاقر وتلده العجوز المُسِنّة في سن التسعين سنة!!

وفي الوقت المعيّن، حسب مشورة الله الأزليّة وعلمه السابق، حقق الله وعده لإبراهيم وأعطاه إسحق من زوجته سارة وهو في سنّ المئة وهو في سنّ التسعين ‏(تكوين16/17). وأكّد له أنَّ عهده سيُقيمه مع اسحق وسيكون عهدًا أبديًا مع نسله من بعده، أمّا إسماعيل فقد وعد الله أنْ يُباركه من جهة العدد وسيكون أمّة عظيمة في العدد لأنَّه ابن إبراهيم. فبعد أنْ وُلد إسماعيل وصار له ثلاث عشرة سنة قال الله لإبراهيم " فَقَالَ اللهُ بَلْ سَارَةُ اِمْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ اِبْناً وَتَدْعُو اِسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْداً أَبَدِيّاً لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ. وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيراً جِدّاً. اِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيساً يَلِدُ وَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً. وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا اَلْوَقْتِ فِي اَلسَّنَةِ اَلآتِيَةِ " (تكوين17/19-21).‏

وعندما أكد الله لإبراهيم على حتميّة ميلاد إسحق في الموعد المعيّن بحسب مشورته الأزليّة ضحك إبراهيم لأنَّه لم يتصوّر أنَّ امرأته ذات التسعين عامًا والعاقر التي لم تلد في شبابها يُمكن أنْ تلد!! وقال لله " وقال إبراهيم لله ليت إسماعيل يعيش أمامك!! "، ولكن الله أكّد له أنَّ " غَيْر المُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ اَلنَاسِ مُسْتَطاع عِنْدَ اَلله"  (لوقا18/27). وأنَّ ما سبق أنْ وعده به لابد أنء يُحققه هو بنفسه. كما استغربت سارة أيضًا التي لم ثستوعب فكر الله وحتمية تحقيق وعده وضحكت عندما عاد الله ليؤكّد ما سبق أنْ وعد ‏به ويحدّد الموعد، موعد ولادة ابن الموعد " قَالَ: إِنِّي أَرْجِعُ إِلَيْكَ نَحْوَ زَمَانِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَكُونُ لِسَارَةَ اِِِمْرَأَتِكَ اِبْنٌ. وَكَانَتْ سَارَةُ سَامِعَةً فِي بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ وَهُوَ وَرَاءَهُ، وَكَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَسَارَةُ شَيْخَيْنِ مُتَقَدِّمَيْنِ فِي الأَيَّامِ وَقَدِ اِنْقَطَعَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِسَارَةَ عَادَةٌ كَالنِّسَاءِ. فَضَحِكَتْ سَارَةُ فِي بَاطِنِهَا قَائِلَةً: أَبَعْدَ فَنَائِي يَكُونُ لِي تَنَعُّمٌ وَسَيِّدِي قَدْ شَاخَ! فَقَالَ اَلرَّبُّ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: لِمَاذَا ضَحِكَتْ سَارَةُ قَائِلَةً: أَفَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَلِدُ وَأَنَا قَدْ شِخْتُ؟ هَلْ يَسْتَحِيلُ عَلَى اَلرَّبِّ شَيْءٌ؟ فِي اَلْمِيعَادِ أَرْجِعُ إِلَيْكَ نَحْوَ زَمَانِ اَلْحَيَاةِ وَيَكُونُ لِسَارَةَ اِبْنٌ " (تكوين18/10-14).

‏ ــــــــــ









- 21 -



كان إسحق، المولود بمعجزة إلهية، هو اِبن الموعد الإلهي وصاحب العهد مع الله أمّا إسماعيل فكان اِبن العادات والتقاليد والمشورة البشريّة التي أشارت بها سارة على إبراهيم وعانت هي وإبراهيم بل وهاجر أيضًا بسببها.

وعندما أمتحن الله إبراهيم وطلب منه أن يُصْعِد اِبنه اسحق محرقة على جبل المريا وأطاع إبراهيم الله ومدّ يده وأخذ السكين ليذبح اِبنه إسحق ظهر له ملاك الربّ وقال له لا تمد يدك على الغلام وقدّم له كبشًا فدية عن اسحق " نَادَى مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ثَانِيَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَقَالَ: بِذَاتِي أَقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَنِّي مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ اِبْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ، أُبَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيراً كَنُجُومِ اَلسَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ اَلَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ اَلْبَحْرِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ أَعْدَائِهِ، وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ اَلأَرْضِ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي"(تكوين22/15-18). وهنا يتكّلم الله عن إسحق باعتباره ابن إبراهيم الوحيد بالرغم من أنَّه أصغر من إسماعيل لأنَّه ابن الموعد يقول الكتاب " بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ وَهُوَ مُجَرَّبٌ ـ قَدَّمَ الَّذِي قَبِلَ الْمَوَاعِيدَ، وَحِيدَهُ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُ: إِنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ." (عبرانيين11/17، 18).



‏4- تأكيد الوعد لإسحاق:‏

وبعد وفاة إبراهيم أكد الله هذا الوعد عينه لإسحق يقول الكتاب " وَكَانَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَنَّ اللهَ بَارَكَ إِسْحَاقَ اِبْنَهُ." (تكوين25/11)، وأعطاه البركة وأكّد له الوعد من جديد: " وَظَهَرَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ وَقَالَ: «لاَ تَنْزِلْ إِلَى مِصْرَ. اسْكُنْ فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَقُولُ لَكَ. تَغَرَّبْ فِي هَذِهِ الأَرْضِ فَأَكُونَ مَعَكَ وَأُبَارِكَكَ لأَنِّي لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ أُعْطِي جَمِيعَ هَذِهِ الْبِلاَدِ وَأَفِي بِالْقَسَمِ الَّذِي أَقْسَمْتُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِيكَ. وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَأُعْطِي نَسْلَكَ جَمِيعَ هَذِهِ الْبِلاَدِ وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ."(تكوين26/2-4).‏

 ‏ ــــــــــ









- 22 -

5- تأكيد الوعد ليعقوب:

وأنجب إسحق يعقوب وعيسو من رفقة في بطن واحدة وكان الله في سابق علمه ومشورته الأزليّة قد إختار يعقوب وحدة ليأتي منه النسل الموعود وتمتدّ في ذرّيته النبوّة " يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَحْبَبْتُ يَعْقُوبَ وَأَبْغَضْتُ عِيسُوَ"(ملاخي1/2، 3). ومن ثمّ فقد جدّد الله الوعد ليعقوب قائلاً " وَهُوَذَا الرَّبُّ وَاقِفٌ عَلَيْهَا فَقَالَ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِيكَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. الأَرْضُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ مُضْطَجِعٌ عَلَيْهَا أُعْطِيهَا لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ. وَيَكُونُ نَسْلُكَ كَتُرَابِ الأَرْضِ وَتَمْتَدُّ غَرْباً وَشَرْقاً وَشِمَالاً وَجَنُوباً. وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ وَفِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ." (تكوين28/13، 14)‏‏. وبعد يعقوب بعدة أجيال تنبّأ بلعام بن بعور عن هذا النسل الموعود والفادي المنتظر قائلاً بالروح القدس " أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ ليْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ ليْسَ قَرِيباً. يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيل فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ وَيُهْلِكُ كُل بَنِي الوَغَى." (عدد24/17).



‏6- بركة إبراهيم للأمم في المسيح:‏

وأكد الكتاب المقدّس بعهديه أنَّ بركة للأمم هي في الرب يسوع المسيح، يقول المرنّم بالروح " أَمَامَهُ تَجْثُو أَهْلُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَأَعْدَاؤُهُ يَلْحَسُونَ التُّرَابَ.مُلُوكُ تَرْشِيشَ وَالْجَزَائِرِ يُرْسِلُونَ تَقْدِمَةً. مُلُوكُ شَبَا وَسَبَأٍ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدِيَّةً وَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ كُلُّ الْمُلُوكِ. كُلُّ الأُمَمِ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ.... يَكُونُ اسْمُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. قُدَّامَ الشَّمْسِ يَمْتَدُّ اسْمُهُ. وَيَتَبَارَكُونَ بِهِ. كُلُّ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ يُطَوِّبُونَهُ." (مزمور27/9-17). وهذا ما تحقّق حرفيًا في الرب يسوع المسيح الذي قدّم له المجوس الهدايا وسجدوا له وانتشر اسمه في كل الأمم سواء بين المسيحيين أو المسلمين أو بعض الأديان الأخرى التي تعترف بأنَّه كلمة الله وروح منه وتعترف بمعجزاته الثي فاقت كل حدود البشر حتى وصلت إلى مقدرته إنزال الطعام من السماء وعلى الخلق وعلم الغيب!!

ــــــــــ















- 23 -



وقال القدّيس بطرس بالروح لشيوخ وعامّة اليهود " أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ" (أعمال الرسل3/25، 26).‏

وقال القديس بولس بالروح " وَالْكِتَابُ إِذْ سَبَقَ فَرَأَى أَنَّ اللهَ بِالإِيمَانِ يُبَرِّرُ الأُمَمَ، سَبَقَ فَبَشَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَنْ فِيكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ ألأُمَمِ... لِتَصِيرَ بَرَكَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِلأُمَمِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ... وَأَمَّا الْمَوَاعِيدُ فَقِيلَتْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَفِي نَسْلِهِ... لاَ يَقُولُ وَفِي الأَنْسَالِ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ. وَفِي نَسْلِكَ الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ "(غلاطية3/8، 17)‏.



‏7- القول بأن البركة من إسماعيل (1):‏

ولكن بعض الكتاب من الأخوة المسلمين أخذوا بعض الآيات من أحاديث الله مع إبراهيم وهاجر واقتلعوها من جذورها وقطعوها عمّا قبلها وما بعدها وأخرجوها عن سياقها وقرينتها وموضوعها الأصلي ليوحوا بأنَّ هناك بركة لإسماعيل وهذه البركة تعني نبوة قادمة في نبي من غير بني إسرائيل!!‏

(1) فقالوا تعليقا على قول الله لإبراهيم في (تكوين12/1-3) أنَّ إبراهيم الذي هو بطريرك التوحيد والأب المشترك لكلٍّ من اليهود والمسيحيّين والمسلمين، أنجب من خلال ابنه الثاني إسحق كل الأنبياء الإسرائيليين مثل يعقوب ويوسف وموسى وداود وسليمان ويسوع. وكان مجيء هؤلاء الأنبياء هو الإتمام الجزئي لوعد الله هذا. ويتضمّن هذا الوعد أيضًا الإسلام الذي يؤمن بهؤلاء الأنبياء ويُقدّرهم.

(2) واستشهدوا بحوار الملاك مع هاجر عندما هربت من سيدتها سارة " فَوَجَدَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى عَيْنِ الْمَاءِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ عَلَى الْعَيْنِ الَّتِي فِي طَرِيقِ شُورَ. وَقَالَ: يَا هَاجَرُ جَارِيَةَ سَارَايَ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتِ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبِين؟. فَقَالَتْ: أَنَا هَارِبَةٌ مِنْ وَجْهِ مَوْلاَتِي سَارَايَ. فَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: ارْجِعِي إِلَى مَوْلاَتِكِ وَاخْضَعِي تَحْتَ يَدَيْهَا. وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: تَكْثِيراً أُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكِ فَلاَ يُعَدُّ مِنَ الْكَثْرَةِ. وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: هَا أَنْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ. وَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ إِنْسَاناً وَحْشِيّاً يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمَامَ جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ..... فَوَلَدَتْ هَاجَرُ لأَبْرَامَ ابْناً. وَدَعَا أَبْرَامُ اسْمَ ابْنِهِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ هَاجَرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ." ( تكوين16/7-15) .‏

‏(3) واقتطعوا قول الرب لإبراهيم " وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيراً جِدّاً. اِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيساً يَلِدُ وَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً " ‏(تكوين17/20). بعد حذف ما جاء قبل هذه الآيات وما بعدها!!‏

‏(4) وقوله " وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ أَيْضاً سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً لأَنَّهُ نَسْلُكَ " (تكوين21/13) مع تجاهل بقيّة النصّ. 

(5) وقوله لهاجر " قُومِي احْمِلِي الْغُلاَمَ وَشُدِّي يَدَكِ بِهِ لأَنِّي سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً عَظِيمَةً " (تكوين21/18)

(6) واستشهدوا بما جاء في تثنية (21/15-17) " إِذَا كَانَ لِرَجُلٍ امْرَأَتَانِ إِحْدَاهُمَا مَحْبُوبَةٌ وَالأُخْرَى مَكْرُوهَةٌ فَوَلدَتَا لهُ بَنِينَ المَحْبُوبَةُ وَالمَكْرُوهَةُ. فَإِنْ كَانَ الاِبْنُ البِكْرُ لِلمَكْرُوهَةِ، فَيَوْمَ يَقْسِمُ لِبَنِيهِ مَا كَانَ لهُ لا يَحِلُّ لهُ أَنْ يُقَدِّمَ ابْنَ المَحْبُوبَةِ بِكْراً عَلى ابْنِ المَكْرُوهَةِ البِكْرِ، بَل يَعْرِفُ ابْنَ المَكْرُوهَةِ بِكْراً لِيُعْطِيَهُ نَصِيبَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا يُوجَدُ عِنْدَهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَوَّلُ قُدْرَتِهِ. لهُ حَقُّ البَكُورِيَّةِ ". وقالوا أن الحقوق التقليدية والامتيازات الخاصّة بالابن البكر لا تتأثر بموقف أمّه الاجتماعي، سواء كانت حرّة كسارة أمّ إسحق أو هاجر الجارية أمّ إسماعيل. ومن ثمّ فقد كانت لإسماعيل كل الحقوق القانونية الكاملة كابن إبراهيم ونسله، وكل الحقوق القانونية الكاملة

 ــــــــــ













- 25 -



لأمه هاجر كزوجة إبراهيم، كما هو واضح في قوله " فَأَخَذَتْ سَارَايُ امْرَأَةُ أَبْرَامَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةَ جَارِيَتَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ عَشَرِ سِنِينَ لإِقَامَةِ أَبْرَامَ فِي أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ وَأَعْطَتْهَا لأَبْرَامَ رَجُلِهَا زَوْجَةً لَهُ "( تكوين16/3)، وأيضا " وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ أَيْضاً سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً لأَنَّهُ نَسْلُكَ " (تكوين21/13)



‏8- دراسة هذه الأقوال والتعليق عليها:‏

ومند دراسة أحاديث الله مع إبراهيم ومع هاجر في هذا الشأن كاملة يتّضح الآتي:‏

‏(1) أنَّ الله وعد إبراهيم في (تكوين12/1-3) بأنَّ فيه ستتبارك جميع الأمم مرتبط بشعب وأرض وأنَّ نسله حامل البركة سيكون غريب في أرض غريبة مدّة أربعمائة سنة ‏(تك15) ولم كن إبراهيم قد أنجب أى ابن له.‏

‏(2) وبعد ولادة إسماعيل، بلّ وهو في سنّ الثالثة عشر من عمره وقبل ميلاد إسحق بسنة عاد الله وكرّر هذا الوعد ثانية مؤكدًا أنّض البركة ستكون لا من إسماعيل بل من إسحق، ‏ابن الموعد، الذي ستلده سارة (تكوين 17). أمّا إسماعيل فسيباركه الله من جهة العدد، فهو ليي ابن الموعد، ولم يُعط الله وعدًا بأنْ يُبارك أحد من خلاله، بل الله هو الذي سيباركه من جهة العدد.‏

‏(3) وأكد الله لإبراهيم قائلاً "وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ " (تكوين17/21)، وأنه " بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ "(تكوين21/12)، وقال له بعد نجاة إسحق " وَنَادَى مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ثَانِيَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَقَالَ: «بِذَاتِي أَقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَنِّي مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ اِبْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ، أُبَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيراً كَنُجُومِ اَلسَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ اَلَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ اَلْبَحْرِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ أَعْدَائِهِ، وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ اَلأَرْضِ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي" (تكوين22/15-18) مؤكدًا أنَّ النسل الذي ستتبارك به جميع أمم الأرض يأتي من خلال إسحق فقط. أمّا إسماعيل فسيباركه الله في العدد فقط.‏

‏(4) ولم تتضمن وعود اته لإبراهم إى إشارة عن نبوة أو نبي يأتي من أبناء إسماعيل، بل على ‏العكس ففي قول الملاك لهاجر تَكْثِيراً أُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكِ فَلاَ يُعَدُّ مِنَ الْكَثْرَةِ. وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: هَا أَنْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ

ــــــــــ









- 26 -



لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ. وَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ إِنْسَاناً وَحْشِيّاً يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ" لا يوجد ما يدلّ إلا على العكس مما يدّعيه هؤلاء!!

 ‏(5) وفي استشهادهم بقوله " وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيراً جِدّاً. اِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيساً يَلِدُ وَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً " ‏(تكوين17/20).حذفوا الآيات السابقة لها والتالية لها!! والموضوع لا يفهم جيدًا إلا بقراءة هذه الآيات المحذوفة، والنص كامل هو " وَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: سَارَايُ امْرَأَتُكَ لاَ تَدْعُو اسْمَهَا سَارَايَ بَلِ اسْمُهَا سَارَةُ. وَأُبَارِكُهَا وَأُعْطِيكَ أَيْضاً مِنْهَا ابْناً. أُبَارِكُهَا فَتَكُونُ أُمَماً وَمُلُوكُ شُعُوبٍ مِنْهَا يَكُونُونَ. فَسَقَطَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَضَحِكَ وَقَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: هَلْ يُولَدُ لابْنِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ؟ وَهَلْ تَلِدُ سَارَةُ وَهِيَ بِنْتُ تِسْعِينَ سَنَةً؟. وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِلَّهِ: لَيْتَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ أَمَامَكَ! فَقَالَ اللهُ بَلْ سَارَةُ اِمْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ اِبْناً وَتَدْعُو اِسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْداً أَبَدِيّاً لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ. وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيراً جِدّاً. اِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيساً يَلِدُ وَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً. وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا اَلْوَقْتِ فِي اَلسَّنَةِ اَلآتِيَةِ" (تكوين17/15-21). وهنا تأكيد بأنَّ ابن الموعد الذي وعد الله به إبراهيم لكي تتبارك جميع الأمم من خلاله هو إسحق، الابن الذي كان هو المقصود والمُعَيّن بحسب مشورة الله الأزلية وعلمه السابق. فهو الذي يقيم الله العهد معه، أما إسماعيل فلأنه ابن إبراهيم أيضًا فقد وعد الله أنْ يُباركه من جهة العدد والمكانة السياسيّة لكنه لم ‏يكن موضوعًا في خطة الله ومشورته الأزليّة لمباركة البشريّة.‏

‏(6) كما أن استشهادهم بقوله " وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ أَيْضاً سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً لأَنَّهُ نَسْلُكَ " (تكوين21/13)، لا يُفهم إلا من خلال النص الكامل للحديث والذي يقول " فَقَالَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: اطْرُدْ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا لأَنَّ ابْنَ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لاَ يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي إِسْحَاقَ. فَقَبُحَ الْكَلاَمُ جِدّاً فِي عَيْنَيْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِسَبَبِ ابْنِهِ. فَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: لاَ يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْغُلاَمِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا لأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ. وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ أَيْضاً سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً لأَنَّهُ نَسْلُكَ." (تكوين21/10-13)

ــــــــــ









- 27 -



فالنسل الموعود الذي تتبارك من خلاله جميع الأمم هو إسحق. أمّا إسماعيل فسجعله الله أمة كبيرة العدد ‏. وهذا ما أكده الله تكرارًا؛ " ها أنا أباركه وأثمره وأكثره كثيرًا جدًا". و" اثني عشر رئيسًا يلد واجعله أمة كبيرة"  و" سأجعله أمة لأنَّه نسلك " و " سأجعله أمة عظيمة ". وهذه الأقوال، جميعها، لا تشير لا إلي أفراد ولا إلى فرد بعينه بل إلى أمّة كثيرة العدد فقط، ولا توحي بأي شكل من الأشكال عن بركة نبوّة، كما أنّ قول الملاك لهاجر عن إسماعيل يَكُونُ إِنْسَاناً وَحْشِيّاً يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ" لا يوجد ما يدلّ إلا على العكس مما يدّعيه هؤلاء!!



وقد بارك الله إسماعيل بالفعل فقد خرج منه إثنا عشر رئيسًا، أما بركة النبوّة فكانت من خلال نسل إسحق، كما قال الكتاب المقدس " بِالإِيمَانِ تَغَرَّبَ ( أي ابراهيم ) فِي أَرْضِ الْمَوْعِدِ كَأَنَّهَا غَرِيبَةٌ، سَاكِناً فِي خِيَامٍ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ الْوَارِثَيْنِ مَعَهُ لِهَذَا الْمَوْعِدِ عَيْنِهِ" (عبرانيين11/9)، وكما قال القرآن أيضًا عن إبراهيم " وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَجْرَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ"(العنكبوت27). " وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلا جَعَلْنَا نَبِيّاً "(مريم49). " وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ نَافِلَةً وَكُلّاً جَعَلْنَا صَالِحِينَ " (الأنبياء72). " وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ " (الأنعام84). "وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَآئِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِن وَرَاء إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ " (هود71).

‏

(7) أما مسألة الحقوق الشرعية وما جاء في تثنية (21/15-17) عن ابن المكروهة فقد جاء في ‏شريعة موسي الذي جاءت بعد إبراهيم بحوالي خمسمائة سنة والتي سنّ فيها الله عشرات الشرائع الجديدة ‏والتي لم تكن موجودة في زمن إبراهيم مثل، تحريم الزواج من الأخوات (لاويين20/17) الذي كان موجودًا وقت إبراهيم وبمقتضاه تزوج من أخته ‏لأبيه سارة (تكوين12/20) ، والاحتفال بالفصح.. إلخ

 ــــــــــ







- 28 -



كما أن هذا التشريع وهذا الناموس يختص بالمواريث ولكن لا يختص بوعد الله من جهة البركة والنبوة. ومن ثمّ فمحاولتهم الربط بين الحقوق التشريعيّة ومواعيد الله وعهوده فهي ‏محاولة غير منطقية ومغالطة واضحة وصريحة لأنَّ مواعيد الله وعهوده للبشريّة هي خارج نطاق المواريث البشريّة، ومن ثمّ فلا تورث ولا تورّث، لأنها ترجع لـ " مَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ " (أعمال الرسل2/23). فقد انجب إبراهيم ستة أبناء من زوجته قطورة ولم يصر الوعد لأحد منهم وقد بارك الله فيهم. لإنهم أبناء إبراهيم، ولكن الموعد والعهود الإلهية كانت لإسحق ومن خلاله، ويقول الكتاب المقدّس " وَأَمَّا الْمَوَاعِيدُ فَقِيلَتْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَفِي نَسْلِهِ. لاَ يَقُولُ وَفِي الأَنْسَالِ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ. وَفِي نَسْلِكَ الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ. وَإِنَّمَا أَقُولُ هَذَا: إِنَّ النَّامُوسَ الَّذِي صَارَ بَعْدَ أَرْبَعِمِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، لاَ يَنْسَخُ عَهْداً قَدْ سَبَقَ فَتَمَكَّنَ مِنَ اللهِ نَحْوَ الْمَسِيحِ حَتَّى يُبَطِّلَ الْمَوْعِدَ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَتِ الْوِرَاثَةُ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ فَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَيْضاً مِنْ مَوْعِدٍ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَهَبَهَا لإِبْرَاهِيمَ بِمَوْعِدٍ." (غلاطية3/16-18).



وكما أختار الله إسحق بناء على مشورته الأزلية المحتومة وعلمه السابق فقد إختار أيضًا يعقوب ورفض أخاه البكرعيسو.يقول الكتاب" أَلّيسَ عِيسُو أخًا ليَعْقُوب يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَحْبَبْتُ يَعْقُوبَ وَأَبْغَضْتُ عِيسُوَ"(ملاخي1/2،3)، وأيضًا " وَلاَ لأَنَّهُمْ مِنْ نَسْلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُمْ جَمِيعاً أَوْلاَدٌ. بَلْ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ.أَيْ لَيْسَ أَوْلاَدُ الْجَسَدِ هُمْ أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ بَلْ أَوْلاَدُ الْمَوْعِدِ يُحْسَبُونَ نَسْلاً. لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ الْمَوْعِدِ هِيَ هَذِهِ: أَنَا آتِي نَحْوَ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ وَيَكُونُ لِسَارَةَ ابْنٌ. وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ فَقَطْ بَلْ رِفْقَةُ أَيْضاً وَهِيَ حُبْلَى مِنْ وَاحِدٍ وَهُوَ إِسْحَاقُ أَبُونَا ـ لأَنَّهُ وَهُمَا لَمْ يُولَدَا بَعْدُ وَلاَ فَعَلاَ خَيْراً أَوْ شَرّاً لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ قَصْدُ اللهِ حَسَبَ الاخْتِيَارِ لَيْسَ مِنَ الأَعْمَالِ بَلْ مِنَ الَّذِي يَدْعُو قِيلَ لَهَا: إِنَّ الْكَبِيرَ يُسْتَعْبَدُ لِلصَّغِيرِ. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَحْبَبْتُ يَعْقُوبَ وَأَبْغَضْتُ عِيسُوَ. فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ عِنْدَ اللهِ ظُلْماً؟ حَاشَا! " (رومية9/7-14).

ــــــــــ











- 29 -

الفصل الثالث
من هو شيلوه في نبوّة يعقوب؟​
1- شيلوه في الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره:

سبق الله، كما بيّنا، وأعطى إبراهيم الوعد وقطع معه عهدًا أنْ تتبارك فيه وبنسله جميع قبائل وأمم وشعوب الأرض. وأكّد له الله أنَّ الوعد هو بإسحق، ابن الموعد، وأنَّ عهده سيقيمه مع إسحق، ومن ابني إسحق، عيسو ويعقوب، اختار الله يعقوب ووعده أيضًا أنَّ بنسله تتبارك جميع أمم الأرض، ومن بين أبناء يعقوب الإثني عشر إختار الله يهوذا ليأتي منه هذا النسل الموعود والفادي المنتظر، فتنبّأ يعقوب وهو علي فراش الموت عن مستقبل أولاده الإثنى عشر، ولمّا جاء دور يهوذا قال بالروح " يَهُوذَا إِيَّاكَ يَحْمَدُ إِخْوَتُكَ. يَدُكَ عَلَى قَفَا أَعْدَائِكَ. يَسْجُدُ لَكَ بَنُو أَبِيكَ. يَهُوذَا جَرْوُ أَسَدٍ. مِنْ فَرِيسَةٍ صَعِدْتَ يَا ابْنِي. جَثَا وَرَبَضَ كَأَسَدٍ وَكَلَبْوَةٍ. مَنْ يُنْهِضُهُ؟ لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ" (تكوين49/8-10)

و" شيلوه" حرفيًا هو " שִׁילוה - شيلوه" ومعناها " الذي له "، أي الذي سيكون له الصولجان وخضوع شعوب كقول النبوّة " وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ " وهذا ما أشار إليه الروح القدس فى سفر حزقيال النبيّ قائلاً " مُنْقَلِباً مُنْقَلِباً مُنْقَلِباً أَجْعَلُهُ. هَذَا أَيْضاً لاَ يَكُونُ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الَّذِي لَهُ الْحُكْمُ فَأُعْطِيَهُ إِيَّاهُ " (حزقيال21/27).

ولكي نفهم هذه النبوة جيدًا يجب أنْ نضع في اعتبارنا النقاط التالية:

 1- أنَّ النبوّة أصلاً ليهوذا وعن مستقبل يهوذا وأنَّ هذا الآتي هو من سبط يهوذا، وذلك حسب تسلسل النبوّة من إبراهيم إلى إسحق إلى يعقوب إلى يهوذا وبعد ذلك إلى داود، وحسب مضمون النبوّة نفسها، فالحديث كله منصب على يهوذا والبركة الآتية من يهوذا.

ــــــــــ









- 30 -



2- أن النبوّة لم تقل قط، ولم تشر من قريب أو من بعيد أن شيلوه هذا سيكون من خارج يهوذا أو من خارج بني إسرائيل، بل أنَّ النبوّة عن يهوذا وليهوذا ومن ثمّ فلابدّ أنْ يأتي من يهوذا. وهذا واضح في نبوّة إشعياء النبي الفائل " وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْداً" (أشعيا11/10)، ويسي هو أبو داود النبي (متّي1/6)، فالآتي إذًا من نسل داود الذي هو من سط يهوذا. والذي تنبأ عنه إشعياء النبي أيضًا قائلاً " لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ، لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هَذَا " (أشعيا9/6،7)، والذي قال عنه الملاك للعذراء القدّيسة مريم عندما بشّرها بميلاده " وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ اِبْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَاِبْنَ اَلْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ اَلرَّبُّ اِلإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى اَلأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ " (لوقا1/31-33).



3- أن زوال الصولجان من يهوذا مرتبط بمجيء شيلوه، الذي له الصولجان، فهذا الصولجان لن يزول إلا بعد مجيء شيلوه، أي يأتي شيلوه أولاً، ثمّ بعد ذلك يزول الحكم والصولجان من يهوذا وليس العكس " لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ " ( من له الصولجان ).



4-  كما أن كلمة " قضيب " أو " صولجان " كانت تعني في فكر العلماء ( الربّيّون ) اليهود " الهوية السبطية " أو " العصا السبطية "(1) لأسباط إسرائيل الأثنى عشر، وقد ارتبطت الهوية السبطية في أذهانهم بأنّها حقهم في تطبيق وفرض الشريعة الموسوية على الشعب بما في ذلك حق القضاء في الأمور الكبرى وتوقيع العقوبات، أي السلطان القانوني لإصدار الأحكام الكبرى مثل حكم الموت.



5- كما فهم اليهود في كل عصورهم، قبل المسيح وفي أثناء وجوده على الأرض، بالجسد، وبعد ذلك وسجلوا ذلك في أهم كتبهم، أنَّ " كلمة שִׁילוה – شيلوه" هي مصطلح خاص بالمسيح الآتي والمنتظر( المسيّا). وأنَّ مجيء شيلوه أو المسيا سيكون قبل زوال الحكم من سبط يهوذا مباشرة.

(1) يقول ترجوم أونكيلوس(2) Targum Onkelos أن " انتقال الحكم من يهوذا لن يتوقف من بيت يهوذا ولا الكاتب من أبناء أبنائهم حتّي يأتي المسيّا "(3).

(2) وجاء فى سيودو يوناثان Pseudo Jonathan(4) " الملك والحكام لن يتوقفوا من بيت يهوذا .... حتّي يأتي الملك المسيّا".(5).

(3) ويقول ترجوم Yerushalymi " لن يتوقف الملوك من بيت يهوذا... حتّي مجئ الملك المسيّا... الذي ستخضع له كل سيادات الأرض"(6).

(4) وجاء فى التلمود البابليّ ( Sanhedrin 98b)؛ قال Johanan " لقد خُلق العالم لأجل المسيّا، فما هو اسم المسيّا؟ تقوم مدرسة الرابّي شيلا ( Rabbi Shila ) اسمه شيلوه لأنه مكتوب " حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ "(7). 

(5) ويقول رابّي راشي RaShi إلى أن يأتي المسيا، الذي سيُعْطَى له كل الملك، فأنَّ كلّ الشعوب ستترجّي قدومه (8).

(6) ويقول مدراش(9) راباه 97  Midrash Rabbah في تعليقه علي هذه النبوّة [ المسيا الملك سيأتي من سبط يهوذا كما هو مكتوب في إشعياء 11/10: " وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْداً ". وكما جاء سليمان من سبط يهوذا، الذي بنى الهيكل الأول، وزربابل الذي بني الهيكل الثاني، هكذا سيجئ المسيّا الملك من سبط يهوذا ليُعيد بناء الهيكل، هذا المسيّا كُتب عنه في (مزمور89/34-37) "لاَ أَنْقُضُ عَهْدِي وَلاَ أُغَيِّرُ مَا خَرَجَ مِنْ شَفَتَيَّ. مَرَّةً حَلَفْتُ بِقُدْسِي أَنِّي لاَ أَكْذِبُ لِدَاوُدَ. نَسْلُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ يَكُونُ وَكُرْسِيُّهُ كَالشَّمْسِ أَمَامِي. مِثْلَ الْقَمَرِ يُثَبَّتُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. وَالشَّاهِدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَمِين" ](10).

(7) ويقول مدراش راباه Midrash Rabbah 98 [ التلميح بالملك المسيا، فى قوله " وستخضع الشعوب له ". فالمسيا سيأتي ويجلس ليحاكم شعوب العالم ](11).

معنى هذا فإنَّ الهويَّة السبطية وصولجان سبط يهوذا لن يزولا من يهوذا إلا بعد مجيء المسيح المنتظر، شيلوه، أي يأتي المسيا، شيلوه، أولاً ثمّ يلي مجيئه زوال الحكم من يهوذا. ولم يكن سبط يهوذا مجرّد سبط من الأسباط الإثني عشر فحسب إنما صار اسمًا للمملكة الجنوبية، مملكة يهوذا، عند انقسام إسرائيل إلي مملكتين بعد وفاة سليمان الحكيم والملك، والتي إتخذ اليهود، كلّ بني إسرائيل، منها أسمهم "يهود" من "يهوذا"(12).

ولذا فالتفسير الدقيق للنبوة هو؛ أنَّ الهوية القومية ليهوذا كسبط وكمملكة والتي تتضمن الحق في تطبيق الشريعة الموسويه وتوقيع العقوبات الكبرى، ومنها حكم الموت، على الشعب، كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى، لن تزول من مملكة يهوذا، اليهود، ولا المشرع من بين رجليه إلا بعد أن يأتي شيلوه أي المسيح ( المسيا ) وله يكون خضوع شعوب.

كما تؤكّد هذه النبوّة على أن شيلوه أو المسيا سيأتي قبل أن يُحصر الحق في تطبيق الشريعة الموسوية بما فيها توقيع العقوبات الكبري القومية ليهوذا مباشرة.

ويسجل لنا التاريخ الكتابي أنَّ مملكة يهوذا فقدت سلطانها القومي لمدة 70 سنة أثناء السبي البابلي ( من سنة 606 إلى 537 ق م )، ولكنها احتفظت بالعصا السبطية أو الهويّة القوميّة، ولم يزول القضيب من يهوذا أثناء السبي في بابل. فقد ظلّ اليهود يحتفظون بقضائهم وسلطانهم القضائي وتطبيق شريعتهم على شعبهم حتّى وهم في السبي.(13)

وفي خلال القرون الخمسة السابقة للميلاد وقع اليهود تحت نير الإمبراطوريات الفارسية واليونانية والرومانية، مثلهم مثل بقية بلاد الشرق الأوسط، ولكنهم ظلّوا محتفظين بهويّتهم السبطيّة وحقهم في تطبيق شريعتهم، بما فيها توقيع عقوبة الموت حتى سنة 6/7ميلادية، كما يسجّل المؤرخ والكاهن والعلامة اليهوديّ يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح ( 36-100 م) في كتاباته، فبعد موت هيرودس الكبير سنة 4 ق م ملك عرش اليهودية بدلاً عنه أبنه أرخيلاوس من قبل أغسطس قيصر، ولكن اليهود لم يقبلوه مطلقًا فعُزل من وظيفته سنة 6 أو7 ميلادية ونُفي إلى فيّنا بالغال ولم يحل محله أي ملك يهودي بل تحوّلت اليهوديّة في هذا التاريخ إلى ولاية رومانيّة وحكمها أول والى رومانى اسمه Coponius من قبل الإمبراطور الروماني أغسطس قيصر "وانحصرت منطقة أرخيلاوس إلى ولاية رومانية وأُرْسل كابينوس كوالي روماني وقد وضع الإمبراطور في يديه سلطان الحياة والموت" (14)

ومنذ ذلك التاريخ " كان الوالي ( الروماني ) هو الممثل المباشر لقيصر ومسئولاً عن حكم الولاية... وكان هو أيضًا الحاكم المحليّ والقاضي. وكان رئيس الكهنة تابعًا له ومسئولاً أمامه عن سلوك اليهود. وكان للوالي حق تعيين رئيس الكهنة كما كان يحق له عزله. وخلال عصر الولاة استمرّ اليهود خاضعين لقادتهم كما استمرّت المحاكم اليهوديّة المسماه بالسنهدرين تؤدّي أعمالها. ولكن دائمًا تحت سيطرة الوالي الذي جرّد هذه المحاكم من سلطة الحكم علي شخص بالإعدام" (15)

فقد زال الحكم وزالت الهوية السبطية من اليهود على أيدي الوالي الروماني. ويُسجل الكاهن والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس هذه الحادثة التي تؤكّد أنَّ السنهدرين لم يكن له، في وجود الوالي الروماني، سلطة أنْ يحكم على أحد بالموت؛ " والآن عند سماع قيصر بموت فستوس أرسل البينوس (Albinus) إلى اليهودية واليًا ...وكان حنان رئيمن الكهنة مندفعا في سلوكه وظنّ أنَّ أمامه الفرصة الآن مواتية لممارسة سلطانه. فقد صار فستوس الآن ميتا وكان ألبينوس لا يزال في الطريق. ولذلك فأنّضه استدعي مجلس قضاة السنهدرين وأحضر أمامهم أخا يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح والذي اسمه يعقوب وبعض الآخرين. وعندما قدم اتهاما عليهم كخارجين عن القانون أسلمهم ليُرجموا. أمَّا الذين بدت عليهم العدالة بين المواطنين وغير المرتاحين للتعدّي على القانون فقد اعتبروا هذا عملاً كريهًا. ولذلك أرسلوا إلى الملك أغريباس مجندين له أنْ يُرسل إلى حنانيا يعزله لأنَّ ما فعله مؤخرًا لايمكن تبريره، بل أنَّ بعضهم ذهب لمقابلة ألبينوس عندما كان في رحلته من الإسكندرية وأبلغوه أنه لم يكن مخول لحنان قانونًا أنْ يعقد السنهدرين بدون موافقته
وقد إقتنع ألبينوس بما ذكروه وكتب إلى حنان في غضب متوعدًا، أنْ يستدعيه لمعاقبنه على ما فعل، ولنفس ذلك السبب خلعه الملك أغريباس من رآسة الكهنة بالرغم من أنَّه لم يحكمْ أكثر من ثلاثة شهور وجعل يشوع بن دايميوس رئيسًا للكهنة (16).

كما سجّل التلمود ردّ فعل اليهود وحزنهم لتأكّدهم من زوال الهويّة السبطيّة من يهوذا واعتقادهم أنَّ المسيّا لم يأتِ بعد، يقول Augustin Leman في كتابه " يسوع أمام السنهدرين مسجّلاً قول الرّابّيّ راشمان Rabbi Rashman " عندما وجد أعضاء السنهدرين أنفسهم محرومين من حقهم على الحياة والموت تملّكهم رعب عام وغطوا رؤوسهم بالمسوح صائحين: ويل لنا لأن القضيب ( الصولجان ) زال من يهوذا ولم يأتِ المسيّا" (17). كانوا يصيحون في يأس وحزن في أورشليم يبنما كان المسيّا، شيلوه، الذي له القضيب والصولجان ينموا في مدينة الناصرة، يسوع الناصري، وكان يُظن أنه ابن يوسف النجار (لوقا3/23). فقد جاء شيلوه وزال الصولجان من يهوذا بعد ميلاده بالجسد بسبع سنوات.

وقد زال الحكم والصولجان من يهوذا نهائيّا بل وزالت اليهودية نفسها سنة 70م عندما دمّر الرومان أورشليم وطردوا اليهود عن الأرض فتشتتوا في العالم، وأكمل الرومان هذا الدمار والشتات سنة 132م وتغيّر اسم أورشليم إلى إيلياء.



2-  الإدعاء بأن شيلوه ليس هو المسيح!!

وبرغم من هذا التفسير الواضح والجليّ وإيمان كلٍّ من اليهود والمسيحيّين بأنَّ شيلوه هو المسيح ( المسيا ) المنتظر والآتي فقد قام بعض الكتاب من الأخوة المسلمين بمحاولات كثيرة وجهود جبارة لتطبيق هذه النبوة على نبي المسلمين (18).

فقال الإمام شهاب الدين القرافي ( 626-684هـ) " لا يُعدم سبط يهوذا ملك مُسلط وأفخاذه بنو إسرائيل، حتى يأتي الذي له الكل "، ولم يأت من بعد الكل إلا محمد رسول الله... فيكون المراد صونا لكلام يعقوب - عليه السلام – عن الخلل" (19)!!

·               وكان أول من بدأ هذه المحاولات هو أحد علماء اليهود الذين اسلموا ويُدعى عبد السلام ( في عهد السلطان بايزيد الثاني ( 886-918هـ )، وكانت ترجمته للنص هي: " لا يزول الحاكم من يهوذا ولا راسم من يين رجليه، حتى يحئ الذي له، وإليه تجتمع الشعوب ". وقال في كتابه ( الرسالة الهادية )؛ " وفي هذه الآية دلال على أن يجئ سيدنا محمد ( ص ) بعد تمام حكم موسى وعيسى، لأنَّ المراد من ( الحاكم ) هو موسى، لأنه بعد يعقوب ما جاء صاحب شريعة إلى زمان موسى إلا موسى، والمراد ( بالراسم ) هو عيسي لأنه بعد موسى إلى زمان عيسى ما جاء صاحب شريعة إلا محمد، فعُلم أنَّ المراد من قول يعقوب ( في آخر الأيام ) هو نبينا محمد عليه السلام لأنَّه في آخر الزمان بعد مضي حكم ( الحاكم ) و( الراسم ) ما جاء إلا سيدنا محمد عليه السلام "(20)!!

·               وشايعه في ذلك الشيخ رحمة الله الهندي في كتابه إظهار الحق (21) " لا يزول الحاكم من يهوذا ولا راسم من بين رجليه حتى يجئ الذي له وإليه تجتمع الشعوب".

وقال إنما أراد بالحاكم موسى ( ع ) لأن شريعته جبرية انتقامية ومن الراسم عيسي ( ع ) لأن شريعته غبر جبرية ولا انتقامية والمراد بشيلون هو محمد ( ص )"!!

·               وكانت المحاولة الثانية التي قام بها البروفيسور عبد الأحد داود ( مواليد 1867 بفارس ) وهو قسّ كلداني سابق، " الذي فسر النبوّة هكذا " أنَّ الطابع الملكي المُتنبئ لن ينقطع من يهوذا إلى أن يجيء الشخص الذي يخصُّه هذا الطابع، ويكون له خضوع شعوب ". ثم أكّد على حقيقة إيمان كلٍّ من اليهود والمسيحيّين بأنَّ شيلوه هو المسيح فقال " وبالطبع لا جدال في أنَّ كلٍّ من اليهود والنصارى يؤمنون بأنَّ هذه البركة إحدي أبرز التنبوءات المسيحانية ". ولكنه إتّخذ من عدم اعتراف اليهود بالمسيح حجّة على أنَّه ليس هو المقصود في النبوّة!! وقال " أن هذه النبوءة القديمة جدًا قد تحققت عمليًا وحرفيًا في " محمد "، فالتعابير المجازيّة مثل، الصولجان، والمشرّع هناك إجماع ببن المعلقين أو الشرّاح أنَّ ذلك معناه السلطة الملكيّة والنبوءة على التوالي"!! وأضاف زاعمًا: " ومن الواضح أنَّه ليس عيسي؛ لأنه هو نفسه رفض الفكره القائلة أنَّ المسيح الذي كان تنتظره إسرائيل كان أحد أبناء داود "!!(22) ( أنظر تعليقنا على الفقرة الأخيرة في الفصل الثامن ).

·               ومن أكثر الكتاب الذين كتبوا في هذا الموضوع وصار بالنسبة له عقيده ثابتة د.أحمد حجازي السقا الذى ثأثّر بما كتبه البروفيسور عبد الأحد داود، وأخذ ما جاء في الكتاب المزّيف المدعو زورًا بإنجيل برنابا كحقيقة ثابتة برغم كل ما كتبه الكتاب المسيحيّين والمسلمين في إثبات زيف هذا الكتاب المزور والمليء بالخرافات التي تفوق خرافات ألف ليلة وليلة!!.

§       فقال في تعليقه على كتاب " الكنز المرصود في قواعد التلمود" في التوراه يقول يعقوب - عليه السلام – لبنيه: إن المُلك لن يزول منكم، وأنَّ الشريعة لن تزول منكم إلا إذا أتي " شيلون" فإنَّه إذا أتى يتسلّم الملك ويتسلّم الشريعة وتدين له أمم الأرض بالطاعة والولاء.... ومعلوم أنَّ المُلك لم يزل من اليهود إلاَّ علي يدّ عمر بن الخطاب – رضي الله عنه – لمّا تسلّم القدس ( أورشليم ) من البطريرك " صفرنيوس " ومعلوم أنَّ النصاري شيعة من اليهود وطائفة. وعيسي – عليه السلام – هو آخر نبيّ فى إسرائيل" (23)!!

ونقل في كتابه " معركة هرمجدون ونزول عيسى والمهدي المنتظر بين النفي والإثبات في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن " جملة ما كتبه عبد الأحد داود (24)!!



§       وقال في تعليقه على إحدى طبعات كتاب " إظهار الحق "؛ " أنَّ أمّة بني إسرائيل كانت ظاهرة في الأرض بملك وسلطان ولها كتاب موسى إمامًا ورحمة وقد حدث لهذه الأمة ما يحدث لسائر الأمم من الانتصارات والهزائم إلى أن جاء الإسلام واستولى على ديارهم ومزقهم. ومن زمن موسي إلي بنيّ الإسلام كان كلّ نبيّ أتي إلى العالم كان يأتي علي شريعة موسي إلي أنْ نُسخت شريعة موسي بشريعة محمد ولايمكن أن نقول بزوال الملك من اليهود على يد النصارى لأنَّ النصارى طائفة يهوديّة، ولا يمكن أن نقول بنسخ شريعة موسي علي يدّ عيسي لأن عيسي كما حكى القرآن مصدقًا لما بين يديه من التوراة غير مهيمن عليها وإنّما يمكننا أن نقول: ظلّ المُلك مع اليهود ينتصرون مرّة وينهزمون أخري والشريعة فى أيديهم إلى أنْ جاء نبي الإسلام ( شيلون ) فتسلّم الملك والشريعة من بنى إسرائيل" (25)!!



§       وقال أيضًا في كتاب " نبوّة محمد في الكتاب المقدّس ": " يظل المُلك في نسل يهوذا وتظل الشريعة يعمل بها الناس في ظل الملوك من أهل يهوذا حتّي يأتي من غير اليهود من يتسلم الملك منهم والشريعة والمراد لا يزول الملك من اليهود عامّة ولا الشريعة حتّى يأتي النبي المنتظر، وأنَّ شيلون أو الذي له الحكم من غير أنبياء يعقوب بل من بني إسماعيل لأنَّ الشريعة لم تنسخ إلا على يد نبي وأن الملك لم بزول إلا على يد نبي الإسلام" (26)!!

   وفسّر المستشار محمد عزت الطهطاوي في كتابه " محمد نبي الإسلام في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن "، معنى النبوة بقوله " والمعنى لا تزول السلطنة من بيت يهوذا والمشرع من بين رجليه أو من صلبه وهو المسيح لأنّه من بيت يهوذا ليكون ما بينه فى الإنجيل حتّي يأتي شيلون ( أى من له الأمر ) – فيكون الحكم والعمل على شريعته، ولم يتحقق هذا إلا بسيدنا محمد..."!! ثم لخص ما سبق أن قاله عبد الأحد داود (27)!!

·               كما قالت د.مها محمد اعتمادًا علي ما جاء في كلام عبد الأحد داود " وعلي هذا فالنبوّة والسلطان سوف يتوارثان في سلالة يهوذا حتى يأتي شخص لايكون من هذه السلالة ويأخذ التشريع والسلطان... ومن الواضح أن هذه النبوّة تعني شخصًا آخر غير السيد المسيح الذي كان من سلالة يهوذا "  ونسبت النبوّة لنبيّ المسلمين(28)!!



3- التعليق على هذه الأقوال:

نلاحظ فيما سبق من أقوال أنَّ كتّابها حاولوا تفسير النبوّة بأسلوبهم هم وبحسب مفاهيمهم هم لا بمفاهيم الكتاب المقدّس فغيّروا وعدّلوا في كلماتها وترجموها بأسلوبهم وأضافوا لها عبارات غير موجودة فيها!! وفيما أهم ملاحظتنا وتعليقنا عليها:

1)   أنَّ بعض هؤلاء الكتاب أضافوا من عندهم عبارة "من غير اليهود" التي لم يتضمّنها ولم يشرْ إليها محتوى النبوّة مطلقًا!! بلّ أنَّ محتوى النبوّة وما سبقها من، وما تلاها من آيات يؤكّد أنَّ شيلوه لابدّ أن يأتي من سبط يهوذا المُتنبأ له أصلاً.

2)   كما أنهم خالفوا النصّ وحرّفوا معناه وكيّفوه علي هواهم!! فنص الآية يقول: " لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ ( الصولجان ) مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ ( ولا عصا سلطان ) مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ ( شيلوه = من له الصولجان ) وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ" (تكوين49/8-10). يقصد صولجان الحكم والقضاة المنفذين للشريعة الموسويّة في يهوذا، الهويّة السبطيّة، وتجاهلوا حتى ما ترجموه هم بأنفسهم في قوله " لا يزول .... حتّي يجئ الذي له "، والذي يؤكّد أنَّ مجيء هذا الآتي سيسبق زوال الحكم من يهوذا وهذا ما تم بعد ميلاد المسيح. وفسروا كلمة القضيب أو الصولجان بـ " الحاكم " ليبدو وكأنَّه شخص بعينه!! وقالوا أنَّ المقصود به هو موسي!! في حين أن القضيب أو الصولجان هو رمز للحكم. وفسروا كلمة " مشرع " بـ " الراسم " ليبدو أيضًا وكأنه شخص آخر وقالوا أن المقصود به هو المسيح!! في حين أنَّ المقصود هنا هو تطبيق الشريعة وتأكيد الهويّة السبطيّة، حتى يجعلون من شيلوه آخر يأتي بعد المسيح!! وهذا لا يتفق مع مضمون وجوهر النبوّة كما سنبيّن. بل وناقضوا أنفسهم عندما قالوا أن المقصود بالمشرع هنا هو المسيح، في حين يقولون أيضًا أنَّ المسيح لم يأت بشريعة جديدة بل جاء متممًا لشريعة موسىً!! فكيف تتفق أقوالهم المتناقضة هذه؟!!.

3)   وبالرغم من أنهم جميعًا أكّدوا على أنَّ زوال الحكم والتشريع من يهوذا لن يحدث إلا بعد مجيء شيلوه فقد تجاهلوا حقيقة زوال الهويّة السبطيّة والقوميّة اليهوديّة بل والحكم والمملكة سنة 6/7ميلادية، أي بعد ميلاد المسيح بسبع سنوات، كما بيّنا أعلاه!! 

ــــــــــ











- 41-



كما زالت مملكة اليهود، التي أُقيمت علي أرض الموعد بفلسطين نهائيًا مع دمار الهيكل سنة 70م ودمار أورشليم وطرد اليهود منها ومن فلسطين نهائيًا سنة 132م على أيدي الرومان!! وتشتّت اليهود وعاشوا كجماعات صغيرة مشتتة في كل دول حوض البحر المتوسط، سواء في أروبا أو آسيا أو أفريقيا، وسكن بعضهم في الجزيرة العربية.

4)   كما أن من يسميهم د. السقا بالنصارى، ويقصد مسيحي أورشليم القدس، لم يكونوا فرقة يهوديّة أو طائفة يهوديّة بل كانوا جزءًا من المسيحيّة التي كانت الديانة الرسميّة لكل دول حوض البحر المتوسط والتي انتشرت في الكثير من البلاد الأخرى مثل الحبشة واليمن وكل أطراف الجزيرة العربية وما بين النهرين وفارس، الهند وغيرها. ومن ثمّ لا يمكن ويستحيل أن يكون خضوع القدس المسيحيّة، التي كانت مجرد مدينة من مئات المدن المسيحيّة، لعمر بن الخطاب هو دمار مملكة اليهود!! كما أنَّ دمار المسلمين لليهود وطردهم من الجزيرة العربية لا يعتبر دمار لمملكة اليهود، فمملكة اليهود كانت في فلسطين، وقد زالت وزالت هويتهم السبطية والقومية قبل عمر بن الخطاب بحوالي 500سنة، وتشتتوا في كل دول حوض البحر المتوسط التي لم يكن لهم فيها ملك ولا كان يمكن لهم أن يمارسوا هويتهم السبطية ولا حق قضاتهم على الحياة والموت بل خضعوا لقضاء البلاد التي تشتتوا فيها!!

5)   أما القول بنظرية أنَّ القرآن جاء ناسخًا للتوراة والإنجيل، بمعنى أنَّ القرآن ألغي التوراة والإنجيل!! فهذا لا وجود له لا في المسيحية ولا في جوهر الإسلام. فقد أجمع العلماء المسلمون على أنَّ النسخ هو من خواص القرآن الذي يحوي في داخله الناسخ والمنسوخ، قال العلامة جلال الدين السيوطي في كتابه " الإتقان في علوم القرآن " وفي هذا النوع ( أي النسخ ) مسائل: الأولى: يرد النسخ بمعني الإزالة، " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ إِلا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ فَيَنسَخُ اللَّهُ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ " (الحج 52)، 

ــــــــــ













- 42-



وبمعنى التبديل ومنه:" وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية" (النحل101)... الثانية: النسخ مما خصّ الله به هذه الأمّة لحك، منه للتيسير... وأختلف العلماء: فقيل لا يُنسخ القرآن إلا بقرآن، لقوله تعالى: "مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِّنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا "(البقرة:106). قالوا: ولا يكون مثل القرآن وخير منه إلا القرآن (30).

6)    أما قول هؤلاء الكتاب أنَّ المسيح " لم يترك قانونًا مكتوبًا، كذلك فإن عيسى لم ينقض شريعة موسى بل أعلن بوضوح أنَّه قدم لتحقيقها. كما أنَّه لم يكن آخر الأنبياء، لأن القديس بولس يتحدث بعده عن أنبياء عديدين في الكنيسة" !! " أمّا محمد (ص) فقد جاء بالقوّة العسكريّة، وحلّ القرآن محل الصولجان اليهودي القديم البالي والشريعة القديمة غير العملية، التي تقوم على الرهبنة الفاسدة. ونادى بالضوابط الأخلاقية والسلوكية للبشر"!! 

وما قالوه هنا مجرّد كلام مرسل بلا سند ولا دليل ومغالطات واضحة وعدم فهم للكتاب المقدّس!! فلم تقم اليهوديّة ولا المسيحيّة علي الرهبنة. فاليهودية ليست بها رهبنة. والمسحية لم تقم على الرهبنة إنما بدأت الرهبنة في مصر في القرن الرابع كنوع من العبادة النسكة الاختياريّة. وكانت اليهودية ومازالت هي ديانة التوحيد الخالص، وكذلك المسيحيّة، ويقوم جوهر كليهما علي قول كلٍّ من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد ( التوراة والإنجيل ):" إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: اَلرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ "(تثنية6/4 ومرقس12/29).ولما جاء الرب يسوع المسيح كشف للبشريّة عن حقيقة هذا التوحيد الإلهي وجوهره.

وما لم يدركه ويعرفه هؤلاء هو أن الكتاب المقدس مبني على عدة أسس أهمّها:

1.   أنَّ التوراة ( العهد القديم ) تحتوي على وعود الله بمجيء المسيح المنتظر لفداء البشرية وعهده الذي قطعه مع إبراهيم والذي إستمر في إسحق ويعقوب ويهوذا، وتجدّد مع داود " قَطَعْتُ عَهْداً مَعَ مُخْتَارِي. حَلَفْتُ لِدَاوُدَ عَبْدِي. إِلَى الدَّهْرِ أُثَبِّتُ نَسْلَكَ وَأَبْنِي إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ كُرْسِيَّكَ.. مَرَّةً حَلَفْتُ بِقُدْسِي أَنِّي لاَ أَكْذِبُ لِدَاوُدَ. نَسْلُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ يَكُونُ وَكُرْسِيُّهُ كَالشَّمْسِ أَمَامِي" (مزمور89: 3،4،35،36). وقد أشار إليه في مئات النبوات والرموز. وهذا ما أكّده الربّ يسوع المسيح عندما أعلن أنَّه جاء لكي يتمّم ما كتب عنه من نبوات ورموز في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير، كقوله " لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَتِمَّ جَمِيعُ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَزَامِيرِ" (لوقا 24: 44).

2.   تعديل المسيح لشريعة موسى وليس إلغائها. بل جعلها ملائمة لكل العصور، لأن شريعة الله واحدة وناموسه واحد لا يتغيّر. وبمعنى أدق قدّم المسيح شريعة موسى في ثوب جديد هو شريعة النعمة والحق وأساسها هو الإعلان عن حبّ الله الأبدي الذي لا حدود له، الحب الباذل والرحمة، الشريعة التي تحوّل بمقتضاها البشر من عبيد إلى أبناء الله الحيّ " وَيَكُونُ فِي اَلْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فِيهِ لَسْتُمْ شَعْبِي أَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ يُدْعَوْنَ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ اَلْحَيِّ " (هوشع1/10 ورومية9/26). وعدل شريعة موسى من شريعة القصاص إلى شريعة النعمة والحب والسلام " لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا " (يوحنا1/17). وعلى سبيل المثال يقول:" قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ ..... وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.... قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى إمْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.... وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ إمْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ إمْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ اَلْزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ .... بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ اَلشِّرِّيرِ . سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا اَلشَّرَّ.... سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ اَلَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " (متي5).

ــــــــــ











- 44-



3.   وضع القواعد والضوابط الأخلاقية والسلوكية على أساس من الوداعة والحب الخالص والتي لخّصها في قوله " وَكَمَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ اَلنَّاسُ بِكُمُ اِفْعَلُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِمْ هَكَذَا " (لوقا6/31)، وكان هو مثالها نموذجها "َتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ اَلْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ "(متي11/29).

4.   وجاء بشريعة جديدة هي شريعة الحب " وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً"(يوحنا13/34). بل ويقوم جوهر تعليمه وشريعته على الحب الخالص والذي يتلخص في قول الكتاب " الله محية "؛ " مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ، فَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَرَّفْ بِاللهِ قَطُّ لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّة " (1يوحنا4/8)، " وَنَحْنُ أَنْفُسُنَا اخْتَبَرْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي خَصَّنَا اللهُ بِهَا، وَوَضَعْنَا ثِقَتَنَا فِيهَا. إِنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ. وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، فَإِنَّهُ يَثْبُتُ فِي اللهِ، وَاللهُ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ "(1يوحنا4/16).

5.   أما الأنبياء الذين تحدث عنهم القديس بولس الرسول فقد كانوا يشكلون إحدى الدرجات في الكنيسة بعد التلاميذ والرسل. يقول الكتاب " فَوَضَعَ اَللهُ أُنَاساً فِي اَلْكَنِيسَةِ: أَوَّلاً رُسُلاً ثَانِياً أَنْبِيَاءَ ثَالِثاً مُعَلِّمِينَ ثُمَّ قُوَّاتٍ وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ مَوَاهِبَ شِفَاءٍ أَعْوَاناً تَدَابِيرَ وَأَنْوَاعَ أَلْسِنَةٍ "(1كورونثوس12/28)،"وَهُوَ ( المسيح ) أَعْطَى اَلْبَعْضَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا رُسُلاً، وَاَلْبَعْضَ أَنْبِيَاءَ، وَاَلْبَعْضَ مُبَشِّرِينَ،وَاَلْبَعْضَ رُعَاةً وَمُعَلِّمِينَ "(أفسس4/11). فقد كانوا أنبياء المسيح والمسيحيّة، مثلهم مثل أنبياء اليهودية الذين أتوا بعد موسى. كما أكّد الكتاب على أن المسيح ختام النبوة والأنبياء وهو وإعلان الله النهائي، آخر إعلانات السماء للبشرية، فهو أسمي من الملائكة وأعظم من جميع البشر، يقول الكتاب " اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي "(عبرانيين1/1-3).

.*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

*يتبع*


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*



طريق الخلاص قال:


> سلام المسيح للأخ الرائع the life.pro
> 
> أن ما طرحته مذهل شكرا لك و أنا أؤيدك في كل ما قلته
> سيأتي يوم و تنكشف الغمامة عن عيونهم فما من مستور إلا سينكشف
> ...



شكرا لك اخي العزيز 
انت قلت طوبى لكم اذا اضهدوكم من اجل اسمي 

وانا اضيف ان المسيح قال ايضا 
ما اوسع الابواب واسهل الطرق التي تؤدي الى الهلاق 
وما اضيق الابواب واصعب الطرق التي تؤدي الى ملكوت الله 


اشكرك مرة ثانية اخي العزيز


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*



anass__357 قال:


> اسمع ليس لدي الوقت لأسمع كل كلامك
> أنا أعرف أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر في الإنجيل
> فإن كان لا فأنا متأكد أن الإنجيل...خصوصا وأن هناك 4 بعهودها القديمة و الجديدة
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله



اذا مابدك تسمع كيف بدك توصل للحقيقة


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*



My Rock قال:


> كيف تعرف و انت ليس لديك وقت للسمع او للقراءة؟
> أين هو دليلك على ذكر محمد بالانجيل؟




هما ديما هيك يازعيم 
لا بحبوا يسمعوا ولا بحبو حاجة 

شكرا لمرورك بالموضوع


----------



## Basilius (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

*اولا هذا الموضوع موضوعا فرعيا غير رئيسي 
ثانيا يا هذا المواضيع التي تتكلم عن خرافة التبشير بمحمدك هذا المزعوم في الكتاب المقدس و اللذي تقولوا علية محرف  موجودة في هذا القسم و هم ليسوا بموضوع او بموضوعين بل عدة مواضيع و بمناقشات كثيرة 
روح اقراها يا هذا 
وشوف اذا كان هناك اجوبة للظنون الغبية اللي في دماغك ولا لا 
روح يا هذا و اقراها و شوف *


----------



## My Rock (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

لا جديد في الموضوع...
المسلم للأسف جيدا فقط في الكلام الانشائي و الصوت العالي, لكن لما تجي للدليل و البرهان يكون مصيره كمصير طارح الموضوع... للأسف...


----------



## Basilius (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

*بكل بساطة ياتي المسلم كغيرة ممن سبقوة ناقل لا واعي ولا فاهم ولا مدرك مجرد جاهل مثل اللذي نقل منة تماما *
*اتفضل سيادتك ادي موضوع من المواضيع اللي ناقشنا فيها البشارات المزعومة من الجهلاء امثالكم بهذا المحمد في الكتاب ... ولم نرى من المسلم سوى النقل من جاهل و تفسير الكتاب على هواة لانة اذا فسرة بمفسرية سيفضح جهلة و غباؤة *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14670
*و الموضوع اتناقش فية النقطة اللي بتقول عليها *
*وطلع ان عبد الاحد في قمة الجهل و التخلف *
*لا جديد في شبهاتكم الواهية التي تعتمد على الجهل بصفة رئيسية و التفسير على الهوى *
*بكل بساطة كلمة شبيهة بمحمد يقولوا انها محمد بلا معرفة معناها او تشكيلهعا او موضوعها و معناها في سياق الكلام*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*



My Rock قال:


> لا جديد في الموضوع...
> المسلم للأسف جيدا فقط في الكلام الانشائي و الصوت العالي, لكن لما تجي للدليل و البرهان يكون مصيره كمصير طارح الموضوع... للأسف...


 
المسلم لما يدخل للموضع يصدم بالدليل والبرهان والكلام المنطقي تنقطع مشاركاته عن الموضوع ويصبح يتهم بالتحريف..الخ  كالعادة
والمسلم شاطر بانكار الادلة لم اجد اي امة مثل الامة الاسلامية بانكار الادلة وعدم مواجهة الواقع دائما هروب هروب


----------



## drop245 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

ربنا يهديكم و ينور بصيرتكم


----------



## الباشق (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*



drop245 قال:


> ربنا يهديكم و ينور بصيرتكم



*  ممكن التوضيح  على ماذا يهدينا    ليش دائما  بتنصبو انفسكم  على انكم  اول الناس  وافضلهم   كفا  اهانات    
تفضلون انفسكم على جميع البشر   ممكن  نعرف  بشو  
اكثر الدول المتخلفة بالعالم هي الدول الاسلمية  وانا   عل رهان  و بدلليل واثبات   :59:*


----------



## hasnhe (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

شىء أعجب من العجب
يا محترمون 
المسلمون أصلا مش معترفين بكتابكم
مع ان التوراة ( العبرية ) مذكور فيها اسم محمد بالنص ( محمديم ) الا انكم دائما بتجيبو كلام مالوش لازمة
بيركليت ايه وباراكليط ايه؟
اذا كان كلمات كثيرة بتتغير عندكم فى الترجمة 
زى استراح عملتوها كف 
وزى عبد عملتوها خادم
وزى (circle ) ما ترجتموها بالعربى على انها ( كرة ) عشان تقولو ان الانجيل قال ان الارض كره

ماهو حاجة من الاثنين يا إما كل الى ترجموا قبل كده ما كانوش بيعرفوا يترجموا ( مع انهم علماء مسيحيون )
يا إما كل الكلام كلام فاضى


----------



## Tabitha (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

hasnhe 

طريقة كلامك غير محترمة بالمرة 
وياريت تبطل الكلام الفاضي بتاعك ولما تتكلم تتكلم على اسس وادلة

بلاش تهريج


----------



## winme (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الذى كتب هذا الكلام ان يعرف اكثر عن الاسلام وعن الرسول الامى شفيعنا يوم القيامة ولا شفيع فى هذا اليوم الا محمد صلى الله عليى وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم لآن هناك اخطاء واضحة جدا على جهلك وعدم ادراكك بلموضوع الذى تكتب فيه وهذا الكلام بأكمله غير صحيح ...........


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

*++  hasnhe ++
......  أصلا مش معترفين بكتابكم*

*ولما أنت مش معترف بكتاب الله ودستور المسيحيين

لماذا تتناقش فيه 

أليس وجودك في المنتدي المسيحي 

دليل وبرهان واضح على فراغك الروحي وخواء ذهنك 

وعدم كفايتك بما أنت فيه فأنت تبحث عن شئ قيّم *


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كل من يدعي ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد*

*winme*

*خليك ضيف خفيف

إطرح أسئلتك .... فنُجيبك

وتكلم بما يليق .... فنحترمك

انت مش في بيتك .... انت هنا ضيف*


----------

